# Power Upgrade



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Power Poles*

Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.

So things here are busy. We are preparing to upgrade our electrical service to 400amps. I know there is a deep divide among the "overkill" and "sufficient" camps. Let me just get it out there that I am a believer in always preparing for the future. It is better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. That being said. I did allot of homework…allot. There is a ton of power going out here. My wife has her glass shop, I have my woodshop, eventually we will have a metal shop, a lathe studio and a CNC studio (Lord willing, thats the dream anyway). It is essential that, in the future, Theresa can use any tool or kiln in her shop, I can use any combination of tools in my shop (air compressor, dust collector and any machine) along with my sons also working on any tool or in the metal shop doing their project all while the laundry may be going in the house.

Ok, moving on. Unlike the relatively clean process of building new, working with existing construction presents all kinds of issues. Things are never in the right place.

We worked with our local power company move two power poles that serve our property. We had to move the primary for several reasons. New codes prohibit overhead lines going over metal roofs; also the old pole is leaning dangerously towards our master bedroom.



The second pole to be moved took some serious negotiation. It is located halfway down the driveway. The power company wanted to keep it there and have this weird zig zag formation that lead the power right through my maple tree. Because the phone company has their lines attached to the pole as well, the power company wanted to charge us $750-$1000 to move it. I contacted the phone company and they said I could just bury the phone line, which would eliminate joint owner ship of the pole. Awesomely, the power company then agreed to move the pole for free.









Now the new line is straight and will be away from the driveway.

More to follow….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


get it while you can nate

and since the new one is straighter

you will get the power faster too

that should speed things up
quite a bit
it will be ready
before you even know
you need it


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


400 amp service should be good for a while. Glad to see you will have enough juice to keep busy- and not throw the breakers! Can't tell if you were dealing with LMUD or Plumas Sierra Elec. I have Plumas where I live. The regional manager is a wood turner. Nice guy.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


It certainly will be nice not to have to choreograph equipment use to prevent power blackouts!!


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Can never have enough power lol! Looking good..


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Always better to have more than less. I wish I could upgrade mine but will have to live with what I have. It's working so far so I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Nate,

In the immortal words of Tim 'the tool man' Taylor, "you can never have too much Power". 

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Patron,

Thanks, that is what I was thinking.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. I am very excited for the 400amps. We did consider 600amps but the cost tripled. We use LMUD. So far they have been really good, but the guy that has been the best and most help is Dale out at DaleCar Electric. He has done so much for me.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew,

I totally here you. It will be great to stop dancing and to be able to use every tool in my arsenal.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


I agree Rob,

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Erwin,

What are you working with. It really is worth the inconvenience.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Len,

I could not agree more! (With in reason of coarse.

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Like Tim Allen from Home Improvement would say, "oh-ho-ho-ho" errrrr


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger,

I hear that.

Nate


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Nice upgrade.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ratchet!

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Power Poles*
> 
> Ok, first let me say Thank You! again to all of you Lumber Jocks for your kindness and encouragement! You guys are amazing! I don't know how else to put it, you are truly amazing. You have all touched my life.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Nate!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Trenching*

So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.







I started out at the big barn and where Theresa's glass shop is going to be. It really is an impressive machine!











The machine really saves the back as for digging by hand, but it kills the spine and bladder. I have soil that is riddled with granite rocks. It either cut through them or slowly pulled them to the surface. However, it really bounces and jerks you around. The best way I could show you that, was to get a quick video. Its my first video ever but I think it gets the idea across.

http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786



With the new codes, we have to run the power to our Ag Well under ground.



This spot runs power out across the yard so that when we do need it we do not have to have long extension cords running from the house or shop.





No did not wet my pants. My body heat drew all the moisture out of the old seat. My butt was soaked and freezing by the end of the day!



This run goes to the end of the driveway. This is for two reasons. First and most importantly, the trench has to turn the corner and go to the power pole for the phone line. Second, I will be eventually adding lights to the posts on either side of the gate.



The run to my shop.



The final run. I actually broke two teeth and jammed up the chain halfway through this cut. I thought I was screwed. But thankfully they came right off and I was able to finish cutting. The owner of Rent Guys was totally awesome and even gave me a discount, besause it was such an adventure. More to follow on that. For my local friends! You cannot go wrong with him!!! The last trench goes to the middle of the front yard ( you can see it in the back ground) to were I will eventually have five flag poles. (The Red, White and Blue-OF COURSE!!!!!, The White and Red Cross Flag, The POW Flag, The Purple Heart Flag, and The Nevada Battle Ground Flag (go Wolf Pack -and Kapernick I want to have lights on them so they can fly proudly at night.







More To Follow…..


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great tool! That is a lot of trenching, I can see why you didn't want to hand dig them!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

It really is the way to go! Yes, digging by had would have taken me months.

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


You had a much better rental guy than I did. I tore up his stump grinder first (gear box basically exploded) and then a few weeks later I managed to kill his Ditch Witch! He will no longer rent anything to me and tried to get me to pay for fixing his worn out equipment. Both of these tools were at death's doorstep when I rented them and just decided to die on my watch! Do it yourself country living is great isn't it? But I wouldn't have it any other way. Best of luck in your electrical redo.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Sorry to hear about your rental guy. Sounds like he was a jerk. He clearly did use his insurance!

When I rented the machine, all the fuel was drained out of it so I had to go get fuel just to start.

It was an adventure for sure.

Nate


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


I just finished running some new yard hydrants around my place. Also helped my son move some of his since the city bought an easement and he had a couple that were about a foot on their side of the line. These machines reall take the fun out of trenching. My bro-in-law works for Ditchwitch. He is a manfg eng. I plan to send him the link so he can see his equipment. This machine looks like it has been around the block more than once but they keep on going. You will really enjoy this when it is finished. Backfilling and smoothing it all out is a chore. I remember back in 2000 when I ran electric for my shop . Took forever to be able to mow and all. It has to settle.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Grandpa,

How cool is that! I hope he is proud of his product! I am sold, that thing is awesome. The seat suspension needs some redesign but other than that, it is awesome! As for backfilling, I am going to borrow a large tracker and do it that way. It will be so much easier than doing it by hand also.

Nate


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


I can tell you power machines are the way to go. It will still have to have some hand work….at least mine did. IT will all come out though. Sound to me like you are upgrading everything on your place


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Grandpa,

Yes, I agree, machines are an true value and asset for sure, especially for those of us with struggles. I will still have to hand dig about 100feet of trench total though.

We are upgrading everything, correct. Almost every panel except the actual house panel and system.

Nate


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Brings back some memories Nate!
I used to do a lot of irrigation for a landscape company in the late eighties… But the trencher we had was a pull-behind, so I was the Tractor!!
Filling the trenches is actually really easy, just kick the spoil back in with your feet or with a steel rake. Tamping it back in with your heel helps…
Soaking it in with water will speed up the settling too, but more often than not, there's more soil that comes out of the trench than wants to go back in!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


littlecope, it all depends on the phase of the moon. If you dig the trench during the correct phase of the moon, the dirt will go back. If the moon is in the wrong phase there will be too much or sometimes too little dirt. LOL I dug a trench for the wiring to my shop. I had to take that rake and drag the dirt over the trench 2 or 3 times. I finally got it all settled in and level. You need to be able to cruise over it on a riding mower with no seat belt.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Well, I like this entry better than the next one! It looks good and I am glad you are ok after the adventure.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

Man that must have been an interesting job!

Yeah, I have a ton of rock that I am going to have to go through to get back in the hole. Thanks for the water tip!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenn

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grandpa, I agree, I will have to be able to drive a mower over it!

Nate


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


My Bro-in-law brought a demo unit to his place when he was installing half mile of water line. They do that to test the units plus they let the employees use them. A couple of guy brought the big unit out to his farm. He had a line on the ground from the house to the road. These guys started digging. Well they were going 5 ft deep because they could. They never thought about working on the line if it ever breaks…LOL. They were a good ways and broke the machine. I can't remember what broke but it wasn't good especially since he needed the line in yesterday. They left with the broken parts and he was thinking well I will see those guys in 2 months. They were back the next day and finished the job. A chain with carbide teeth on it is supposed to go through 8" of concrete parking lot. He has some really hard rock on his place. It has the appearance of sandstone and the hardness of granite. The power company used poles and allowed half a day. I think it took a week. They called it iron rock. anyway the company is interested in what people thinks of their machinery. You have put this to the test. The ground is frozen where you live too, I see. 
We are finally getting some much needed rain here. I would say we have had maybe half an inch. Sprinkling now with a small chance of more. We will take all we can get. We are in that extreme drought part of SW Oklahoma. My son and I had a small excavator or track hoe last weekend. we dug 5 feet deep and never found any moisture. We are dryer than a powder keg here. Have a good day and try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching*
> 
> So this last weekend we had a break in the weather and I was feeling pretty good! I went to our local center and rented a Ditch Witch trencher. I got the ride along model on the advice of my brother-in-law; with my vertigo and dizziness it would not have been wise to use the walk behind model. It cuts a 6in wide by 4ft deep trench.
> 
> ...


Haha you've got 100 feet left to go by hand, and I went and rented a trencher to finish the 100 feet I had to do. I was running drainage pipe in hard clay soil with rocks and doing it with a pick ax after several hours I realized it was going to take me longer to finish than I had. The trencher was kind of a stand on ride along type a little lighter duty than yours, but it made quick work of the job. I was done in a couple hours counting getting used to the machine and adjusting my plans. Plus it got my trench dug to a nice depth easily.

I couldn't help think when I was taking it out of the rental shop though, really, you're going to let me out of here with this big dirt chainsaw without a license? It was a big fun toy to play with and luckily no issues like you ran into in your next post. Glad you ended up safe.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Trenching Adventures!*

So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!



Then right after that I hit my gas line!!! Part of it was my fault. You are not supposed to operate a trencher within 6 feet of a line. I was lazy. I did not want to chip through the frozen top so I lowered the cutter to 12in and cut the path. The gas line was only 6 INCHES under the surface! The chain wrapped the black iron pipe up like it was a Twizzler.





Thankfully there was no spark or it would have been Iraq all over again with much worse results I think! I jumped off the tractor and scrambled for the shut off, which I had no idea where it was…piss poor planning on my part!

So now I just doubled my work load. However, we wanted to move the tank anyway so it works out. That, and since the line was only 6in under ground it wasn't to code anyway.



Then, not three feet later I cut right through the current shop feed. 
This on really got to me. What you are looking at is the power line (12gauge romex!) that not only feeds my shop but then goes on to feed the big barn and Theresa's Glass Shop. No wonder we were constantly fighting with each other for power. Also, who puts a line two inches under the surface? So now I am completely reliant on generators until the upgrade is complete.





I have about 100 feet total left to hand dig. Then it is off to laying pipe and line. There are trenches everywhere now.



More to Follow….


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


wow, that could have been disastrous! Glad you were not hurt in the process!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Thanks Crashn,

Yes, I felt like a total idiot when I calmed down…still feel like it. Your right it could have been really bad! Thank God is was not. Thanks for your kindness!

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


sorry nate, i have to add this LOL….ok now back to oh man, what a wild ride you had, i thought they marked where the lines were, would that not include the one going out to the shop…just a question, im glad you were not blown up or hurt, but glad you rented the trencher, there is no way you could dig that amount by hand, im not sure you will survive doing 100 feet by hand, i would last one minute and my back would be shot,but your a more able bodied young man…your currant medical problems noted….....i watched the video, like a broncin bronco…...i hope you had some where to lay and rest after all of that…lol…well your upgrade is a good thing, your right about the 400 amp, im the same way, get more then you think you need and it there when you need it later…..my shop has a 200 amp service..so i have plenty in case me or someone else later down the road needs the power, its there…well my friend, good luck with the rest and i look forward to seeing the rest of this…be careful, i think you have cut anything there was…lol…grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


oh i meant to say you have a big beautiful place, i love the views you have, and that barn is so nice and big, you sure you dont want the whole thing for your shop…lol..heating that would be a pretty big bill…maybe a wood stove would be best…but what a great place, how many acres do you have…bob


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Bob,

Thanks for the encouragement. I do love our place. The worst part about it is that it is right off the freeway. But that really doesn't bother me. We own 12.5 acres.

Yeah, I am not looking forward to the 100 feet left to dig. It will take me awhile, especially since I cannot push my PB to hard.

Nate


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Well Nate, no ones going to call you a quitter. Sounds like you hit every utility except the water. Generators are livable, having to explain to the wife she wont be flushing the toilet for a week, that is not something you want to do without protection


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Nate, Been there, done that myself. I had all the stuff flagged when I put in my new road and dug up my neighbors water line 2 minutes into the digging!. Who buries a water line 6" deep? Then I dug up their "invisable dog fence". Not sure why either of these were buried on my easement. Just wanted to let you know that you';re not along in digging "adventures"! I'm just glad the gas line didn't ignite!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


getlost,

You are so right! It was a marriage "war zone" when I told her what happened! I worked very hard not to hit the water. But I did scare her. I ended up turning of the well circuit when I turned off the other ones so when she got in the shower the water ran out. She was PISSED to say it nicely. It was quit a day.

The storm waters are calm now, so its all good.

Thanks for the encouragement.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Thanks for that. It can be a stressful job! Really, some homeowners really cut corners don't they?

Thanks for coming along side. Its nice to know I am not alone!

Nate


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


 Nate my friend, it was just meant to be.

The existing lines wouldn't have passed inspection in my area either. How unfortunate you weren't able to follow your original plan schedule but, this way all codes are met and you will be back in step in no time.

No doubt your Angel was ridin' shotgun with you on that Trencher.
Had you hand dug those lines to see where to trench, you may well have kicked a shovel right thru that live power or gas and that may have had serious repercussions.

My Grandfather would have reminded me that "Good Judgement comes from Experience, Experience comes from Bad Judgement", but I think the Jury is still out on your decision, could have been a lot worse.

Best Regards for the rest of the installation.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


I learned so much from your experience, Nate. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


That's a lot of unexpected incidents. I am glad no one was hurt.

On the bright side you get to re-route the gas pipe and the electrical wire correctly and their location will be known to you.

I cut through a water pipe when I was taking out some cracked concrete joint with a diamond saw.
It never occured to me that the pipe would be just under the concrete.

Good luck with the rest of the work. 400Amp, that's a lot of power!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Len,

Yes, it would have sucked to put a shovel through that line. I am sure my angel is wasted. Thanks for the encouragement!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for your kindness. That is how I feel when you show your car


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian,

I agree, I am looking forward to doing it the right way!

That sucks about your water line!

Nate


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Trenching Adventures!*
> 
> So I did call USA DIG and had all my lines marked and had the utilities come out. However, being an old house I guess I should have expected some adventures! I have no idea where one of these two lines goes, but I just forgot that the old Ag Well (our third well) was going to have power. But since it is not operating I did not think its power was live. It was!
> 
> ...


When I had my foundation dug out for my shop last fall the contractor hit my power line right where the power company said it was. Then he said it wasn't his fault because the power company said it was 30 inches deep and it was actually 40 inches. Go figure, at least you and your wife were not hurt.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Hand Trenching*

So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.



One was a little Angry Bird.



However, after several hours of work we only cut through several inches of the top soil.



So, I had to go back to plan A.

But when I went back to the rental place the Witch was gone. All they had was the Bobcat. So I had to make do.





Unfortunately I did not get any pics of the BC working. I can tell you that I did not like it as much as the Ditch Witch. Surprisingly, it did not have the power the DW had.

Once I returned the Bobcat, I ran over to my friends and borrowed his tractor to drill some post holes.



I used Quikcrete's Post Mix to set my posts.



This post is for the "Ranch Style Main" setup coming of the pole.



These two hold the house main!





Still even with the Bobcat trenching and John Deer Post Hole Digger, There is plenty of digging.

(Even the surgeon came over to help







More to follow…..


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Nate,
You sure your not a mole


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Some great looking trenches, Nate!

With all that volunteer help, you're going to really busy making thank you gifts!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it's not me doing the digging, my back would give out within half a day! Good job otherwise.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Your kids will have some great 'What I did during Spring Break' stories.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


I can dig that !
Wait. What am I saying? No I can't.
Looks like a bunch of work that is nice to have behind you Nate. 
Keep your eyes on the prize my friend.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


That's alot of digging, my thoughts are with you buddy.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Nate! Looks like boys and their toys are having fun! Carry on, and keep us posted … Happy Easter


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your encouragement! Life is moving a so fast right now it hard to get my feet on the ground. You all are a source of great encouragement! Thank you!

Nate


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


What are you digging the trench for? You know your working that hard we're putting up a wrap around porch do you think yoiu will be done with yours soon to come work on mine? Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Just be careful yer feet don't wind up in one o them trenches.. OH, the angry bird was a nice touch


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Kelly,

The trench if for new power. Ill be right over once I am done, in about two or three months or so, I am guessing!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Hand Trenching*
> 
> So after returning the Ditch Witch I still had about 100 feet of trench to hand dig. I had some little helpers to assist in cutting through the top 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger, Yeah it has been interesting walking around. And the little bird is quite the helper, he fills in the trench I so I dig it out again, over and over, and over, and over, and over etc…...

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*The Main Panel Setup*

I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.













However, nothing beats good old fashioned tools and hard work. I used my coping saw to shape the pole side of the beams.





Despite the snow coming in, I was able to get the two back supports in and start working on the back board.



I used Trex Composite Decking so that I would never have to come back and fix it in my life time; baring an act of God of course. Do things once, Do things right!



It is nice to have three drills. Once set up with the lags diameter bit, one set up with the counter sink diameter bit, and then the hammer driver drives home the lags!







The snow shut me down for awhile. I was able to return after a few days.



Once I got all the Trex up. I was able to mount the 400 Amp Main Panel and Meter.





Then I mounted the secondary 200 Amp Panel.



I should have been more patient though, as I had to move it once I started getting the conduit up.



More to follow…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


I thought Pennsylvania weather was changeable!

Neat idea using the multi-tool for the mortises.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


You are reminding me why I still have inadequate power to my shop. That is a lot of time and money!! Enjoy the power!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


You won't run low on power with 400amps! Good luck.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


Nice peice of land you got there Nate, Beautiful veiw of the mountains.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


gee nate, what a lazy bum…only 100 feet to do and then set a whimpy little panel…man …some folks got it made in the shade…lol…i sure am glad your getting this done and over with, when i did my shop i put in 200 amps…so im set…and here is one last thing im grateful for…NO DIGGING…i did none….these folks here at alabama power ran the power to the shop…no problem…well i hope to start seeing some pictures from inside the shop…like that BEAUTIFUL FLOOR ….. YEA..THE FLOOR…............and i know you will be happy to be back on it also…great job here nate…


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Looks 1st rate.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for you kind support and encouragement! It has been a huge project and there is still so much to do, so I will not be bored for the next few weeks. I will keep you all posted. Yes, the boys will be helping and have good stories to tell and yes, I am itching to get back to the floor for sure!

You guys are great!

Nate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


The multitool did a great job and your installation looks really good. I am wondering why it is not inside a building for weather protection. I'm sure you know what you are doing and that it has been done the right way. I'm just curious.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Main Panel Setup*
> 
> I let the post cure of a few days before working on them. I needed to add the the cross members and supports before I could add the backboard. I used the Rockwell Sonicrafter Multi-tool to cut the mortises. I really love the Multi-tooll! The Sonicraft vibrates a bit more than I like but it has plenty of power. I don't recommend the Rockwell blades as they go dull super fast. I find the blades from Imperial Blades (imperialblades.com) to be the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stefang, The panel often go outside around here; either on the pole or against the building. The house panel itself is inside the house, same with the shop panel. These are just the mains. They are weather proof and built just for this purpose.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Digging and more Digging*

Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.

Though there are times I feel like I am drowning, most of the time I am very content. I know I will get it done through diligence and hard work. I am not being lazy or lackadaisical, although, the days I have headaches, suffer from my disability and am stuck in bed or the couch, I feel very lazy!!!

So where did I leave off…O yes, I just mounted the main panel. I then decided to dig out a full square in front of the panel because there were so many drops coming out plus the four inch conduit for the service coming in. I needed the space to lay out all the lines. I also had to dig out the trench leading behind the panel to the generator pad.







I placed a bag over the end to keep the dirt from filling the conduit until I could finish running it up the power pole.



Once the dirt was removed from in front of the panels, I was free to start laying wire. (I did have to go back and dig out a few spots of trench that had caved in or that were not deep enough. My first run was a line of 10/3 to the end of the driveway to feed power to lights and a gate opener.



(I know they make solar lights and solar/battery operated gate openers. However, the solar lights tend to die out by two or three in the morning, and I hate that! And as for the gate, I plan on creating a custom gate that will weight a ton, so it needs to have a commercial gate opener.) The second run was a line of 10/2 that ran to the flag pole in the middle of the yard. That line will power lights for the flags so they can fly at night. (In the picture, the smaller conduit is not plumb yet)





I had my little helpers of course too. 



The next line to be laid was to my shop.



However before I could run the cable, I had to build this "foundation" to run the conduit up the wall on. I had 1 inch solid foam board covered by 3/4 inch PSB. I used PSB because I am going to build a box around the conduit. That way is it protected, it helps provide a better seal to the building as well as remove the eye sore of the conduit.



I also had to hand dig the rest of the trench up to the edge of the shop using a shovel and bucket. Since there was no place to put the dirt, I had to carry each bucket out and away from the entrance of the shop.





I had to dig enough out to allow for four lines; the Utility In, th Generator In, the Generator Control In as well as the ground rod installation.



The ground rod will go off to the right and be buried 9 feet into the earth with head of the rod a foot below the grade.



So much more to follow...


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


WOW, Nate!
You have been busy. I'm sure it went faster with that little helper!!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Just be careful Nate, if your not feeling up to it, don't take chances and end up hurting yourself your doing an awesome job!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Gee Nate, you must have been a tunnel rat in another life. That is a lot of excavating. Only a few more days of school and you can put the kids to work full time!
Robert


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew! Yes, Kale is a big help. He even has his own size shovel!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! You are so right! That is another reason it is taking so long. When I can't work, I can't. Its hard to accept mostly from me. I am my harshest critic I think.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Thank Robert, Maybe I was a worm? or a mole? 

I bet you are so ready for summer!

Nate


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Nate,

Sounds like a full life? Saying you are "Lazy" sounds like a critical parent? It's OK to have down time. At least that's what I tell myself when I look at my way to extensive task list…LOL!

and I don't have your problems but my body can't keep up. LOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


so glad to see you getting things done, i love work and if at all possible an d my body allows, i do it…your doing a great job nate…im enjoying these blogs…and your great helpers, i sure wish sometimes i could go back in time and have my boys again…so your a lucky man…


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Doc, Thanks for the encouragement. Yes, I am very hard on myself. That is what my therapist says anyway. She also says its ok to have down time. I just have to get to the point where I am comfortable with it.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your encouragement Grizz. You never fail to lift the spirit! Yes, I love being with my boys!

Nate


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


For the ground for my shop I had to dig a pit 20 feet long and two foot deep and encase re-bar in four inches of concrete. I just thought I could put in a regular ground rod. Not as much trenching as you but a good dig for an old man. Love reading your posts hope things go well for you with your shop build.

Bob


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


For $75 I got my power company to run the conduit up my pole. I brought it to the pole and left it just below the ground elevation. I wanted metal to come through the surface because PVC damages to easily. I thought for $75 I should never hold a lightening rod up the pole near live power. $75 is cheap. They did a perfect job.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Digging and more Digging*
> 
> Ok, I am so sorry for the delay! Life as always is so crazy. I have been insanely busy; busy taking care of my awesome boys and getting them through the final days of school, busy now doing some volunteer work, busy trying to stay healthy, busy trying to keep my family healthy and of course, busy working away on this vast electrical project. O yeah, and busy doing plumbing, but more on that later.
> 
> ...


Oh my back hurts lookin at all that diggin.. Tis comin along nicely tho


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*And Yet More...*

Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)

I did have to dig some trenches that the trenchers just couldn't get. However, I was running out of room to put all the dirt so I had to use the wheel barrow to truck it out and away.







I also had to dig out around the exterior house panel as there were so many lines that exit from it. In the process,I found the existing power line to the house well. Thankfully I did not cut into it. Not only would that have hurt, but it would have made my lovely wife very angry! 



And still all that dirt had to be moved out and away!



So, once I finished that, the next line to go in was the Generator Control Wire to the Exterior House Panel.

I first tried just staking in the panel, but that set up was to weak. It also had to small of conduit. 


I upgrade the conduit to 2.5in and built a temporary support. I then fed the 18 gauge wire into the small junction box that sits below the Generator Panel.



Next came the House Utility Wire. I used 4/0 Aluminum. It is heavy stuff but good for 200 Amps.





I used two LBs to go up and over the top to the panel using Schedule 80 conduit. I choose to do it this way because the panel is going to be so crowded and the 4/0 wire is so large. I have not yet secured the conduit to the posts yet, but that is coming.





So,on to the next phase. Before I could run anymore wire, I had to run a water line across the electrical trench. The water line had to go down first as the water rests at four feet and the wire at three feet. I dug out the electrical trench just beyond the water crossing.





Then I hand dug the water line from the house well.





I then put in to four foot bury frost free faucets.







More to follow….


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


Nate,
I think Steven Spielberg might be able to use your yard for an World War I movie about Trench Warfare!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


No doubt Lew. Its hard keeping my boys out of them! They want to play army so bad in them.

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


I know I would have at their age!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


you sure live in a beautiful place Nate, i love it, i sure miss the mountains, the wide open spaces…great job on all of this, i didnt know you were so talented with electrical…it looks great..thanks for sharing all of this…grizz


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizz, I do love my home here. The worst part is that it is in California! 

I love electrical work! I started doing it when I was about 12 I think.

Nate


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


That is a massive project, it's very interesting. Thanks for documenting the progress!

You live in a beautiful area, I wish the view in my backyard was that spectacular.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


be sure to use marker tape about 12 inches above the wiring. This comes in handy for future trenching. Always better to find a plastic ribbon than a pipe or electric wire.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir Fatty! I am glad you like it.

Yes, we are very blessed to live in a beautiful area.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


Grandpa,

That is an interesting idea. We used sand here. Code require you put a foot of sand over the line not only to protect them but to also alert any future diggers that they are getting close to lines.

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *And Yet More...*
> 
> Yep, even more hand digging. Seems like even though I investing in trenchers I still have to work. No, really, I don't mind. Digging is good exercise and mind therapy. At least most of this digging is easy. The dirt is already work those by the trenchers. Because of the time frame, the trenches just kept filling in. (Dogs, boys, wind, rain and gravity)
> 
> ...


Great progress! And what spectacular view you have!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*First More Water*

Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.

I hit my Ag Well line with the trencher preparing for this new line, so I had to dig down to and around the broken section.





Then I had about 60 feet of trench that I had to dig by hand, which much of kept caving in, and another 40 that the trencher had made that I had to cleanup.







The trench was 4 feet deep and I laid in 2in PVC for the water line. I then added three frost free faucets along the side of the barn.









I then moved right next to the Ag Well itself and put in the final faucet.





With all the faucets in place, the last plumbing up grade that needed to be down was to change the house feed line. When I was digging the electrical trench to the house well I found the house water line. It was using old polybutylene pipe. That stuff is terrible. I decided to upgrade to 1in PVC. I had to dig a new trench for the water line and again I had to use the bucket and shovel.



The trench to the house was interrupted by a concrete sidewalk, so I had to use a dirt drill to make a hole for the pipe.









Once the hole was cut all the way through, squeezed a complete section of pipe in. It was nice to not have an un-need joint.



While I was working in the well, the temporary stick that was holding the lid broke and the lid came down on me, trapping me in the well. Thankfully, my oldest son and myself were able to get the lid up enough so I could climb out. I decided that was an experience I never wanted to have again, so I took a rabbit trail and built these quick stands. I added small brackets at the feet with eye-bolts to keep the wind from coming and ripping it the other way, which has also happened. I secured the eye-bolts with framing wire so I would not lose them.







So, with that done and the house plumbing line switched out, you would think alls well right? WRONG! We live in a early 60s mobile with galvanized pipes. The iron in our water has been interacting with the galvanized pipes since the water was introduced. The added flow of the one inch PVC knocked a bunch of the built up lose and clogged every single fixture in our house: sinks, toilets and showers. I tried back flushing them but to no avail.

So I spent the next two days re-plumbing our whole house using pex pipe. I was working so feverishly that I did not get photos. I had to were a respirator under the house as there was so much unpleasantness. I cut out all the old galvanized and replaced it with pex. Now we have great water pressure.

When I looked at what I was cutting out, I was pretty unhappy. I couldn't believe we were living with it. There were sections that were only letting a toothpick size hole of water through. Most frustrating is that three years ago, before we bought the place we had a plumber come out and fix a few leaks. He said the whole thing should be replaced. Our real estate agent, wanted a second opinion, stupidly we agreed. The next guy was like, " No I can make it work." Even more stupidly is I didn't ask to see the damage. Here is a picture of his repair onto our old pipe.



And the inside!



Here is the rest!





No that I am done with that, I can get back to the electrical. I am glad it happened while I am already working on everything. As you can see, it was going to happen sooner or later! But after two 18 hour work days, I had the worst headache and I slept for almost 24 hours.

More to follow….


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Seems like one thing always leads to another. But, in this case, it probably was a blessing in disguise. I imagine the water purity will now be healthier for you and your family.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Like Lew said Nate better to catch it now while everything is opened up than having it go after you back fill everything,That's a lot of B.S. that plumber gave if you, should you meet up with him again you should give him a good swift boot in the ass!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


when it rains it pours…luckily you are able to do this work yourself, man a plummer or an electrician would have made you empty the bank…really great job Nate…cant wait to see some wood work though, i want to see that beautiful floor finished…and see a beautiful shop set up for fine wood work….so get to it..no resting…huh…lol


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


You know that it up to date and be just fine for the foreseeable future and you may just cut off a more serious problem


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


I had to do the same with my brothers waterlines in his house..pex is so nice to use!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


I read all of the blogs you posted today and I have to tell you that you are one hard working dude!

The upgrades you are doing all look to be done right and should pay dividends for many years.

And you have the satisfaction of knowing that you did it!

Carry on!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


I admire you Nate. You are doing work that would have required an entire team.

I am very sure you are carefully marking the location of every pipe/conduit.

Great job is an understatement .


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay Lew, I was slammed by a migraine yesterday after posting.

Anyway, Yes, I agree, I am glad it happened while the place is already all torn up. And yes the water is much better!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks! I also agree. While my wife was really pissed at first that I wanted to replace the line to the house because I already had trenches everywhere, once she saw the old pipes she was happy I did it. Plus now our shower rocks.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Grizz, Thanks for your encouragement! I hear you. I am itching to get to the shop myself. Digging is good work but it is definitely no where close to woodworking. Besides it is starting to get really hot! I will definitely keep you posted!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Norm, that is what I tell my wife to calm her down. We are investing in our future!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Tug, I agree, pex is awesome! It is very easy to work with and it is very forgiving in the cold/freezing temperatures.

Had I been doing copper I would still be under the house!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


gfadvm, thanks for the encouragement! There are times I feel lazy or others like to make me feel that way. This project has been going on for about 6 months now. I keep reassuring my wife that we are investing in our future and had we hired someone we would already paid triple what we have. Besides its good for me to be out. She has been very forgiving and patient. Its hard to fight the American Cultural Belief System though. The "I want it! And I want it now! And I want it to be perfect! And I do not want to pay that much for it!" (Give me American Built but China Built Price)

Anything that we expect to last is going to take time planning out, money investing in the right materials and energy putting together.

But what am I saying, I am preaching to the choir here! You all know this better than I do. I guess I am just releasing steam.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Ian, Thank you. Yes, I have everything marked and will put a map in the main panel as well as the house panel.

Nate


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Save the pipe for pipe clamps!

I rarely see guys using them here, but if you already have the pipes, they are way less expensive to use than bar clamps.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


There is an idea Bucket! Thanks!

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *First More Water*
> 
> Since I was on water, I decided to stick with it and just finish that phase. I had another section where another electrical line was going to cross a water line and I figured there was no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Way to go man, looks like a good workout.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*The Adventure Continues*

So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!







I love the 16in wide bucket making the large trenches. Now I have room to work!



The whole line to from the house to the barn had to be dug out again. It would have taken me so long to do with just a shovel.



There was no where to put the dirt so he had to put the dirt in the doorway of the barn. I had to hand dig it out and away from where the panel goes but it was still a small thing for having the backhoe dig the whole line.







I am putting a separate 100 amps into the barn to run Theresa's glass shop as well as some of my large equipment. It will be so nice to not have to fight each other for power.





This line I had to hand dig. It will carry power to a lamp post as well as an air line from the room you see in the background, the one with the arch, to the big barn. That room is going to be the dust collection and air compressor room.



It used to be a animal washing station I think; I assume that is what the drain was for. The inside is concrete with hitching rings; I built new walls and ran preliminary wire. I have allot of work to left to do.



This is the air compressor room. Air compressor motors are renown for starting wood shop fires. So I designed this room. It will be completely covered in slate, floor and walls; no sparks will It will also be completely insulated so I don't have to hear it when I am in the shop! The rest of the space will house a Laguna Central Cyclone Dust Collector!



This is the same trench but heading out. The one that heads out to the right heads to a lamp post. There will be three on the way out to the barn. This will give Theresa a safe way to return to the house in the evening. They will also give light when we have evening parties.



More to follow….


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Looks good! Hope you get everything in place before the dirt falls in again .


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


wow thats a lot of work.what a good friend you met there,looks like things are coming along nicely.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Ya just have to take a step at a time, but now you're making headway! Congratylations on such fine progress. You'll already be in the warmth and dry when snow flys. Anxious to see the next chapter. I only wish I had completed the seperation of DC and AComp in an adjoining shelter that already exist! Maybe some day? That's a wise move.

Bless you and your Lady!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


I bet this feels like one of those never ending projects! That's a lot of work, but the payoff will be huge!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Robb,

Thank you. Me too, I should, Lord willing! I have run all but my last three heavy lines. Then it is a series of small 10/2 and 10/3 lines. Then I can have then trenches inspected!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Beast,

Yes, thanks. It was definitely a blessing to have him come over!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Handtooler,

Thank you so very much, that is very kind of you! I am enjoying the work, from lay out to digging, but it will be nice to be done.

Its never to late to start.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


SirFatty,

In a way it does…never ending…but then again…since you can actually see the change as it goes, it is quite rewarding too. Just have to be patient that I am doing it myself at my limited pace.

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Wow, a John Deere backhoe! He was probably looking for some new dirt to play in!!
Glad this project is moving along. I know you will be glad to get it done.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Lew,

Thank you! He loves using his backhoe. Yes, I will be happy when it is done for sure. Thanks for reminding me to post on TPW too!

Nate


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Nate, from the highway it looks like you have a gopher problem. A HUGE gopher at that. Hope today's rain doesn't cause you too much problems.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


come on nate, im tired of trenches and wire and line…LOL..i know your lovin it…lol.i wanna see some wood buddy, i wanna see that floor coming together, but hey, its all good, its good clean work, and when your all done, it will be worth it….the main thing is, have fun and enjoy what your doing…thanks for the blog…grizz


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you found that friend with the back hoe! Back hoes and mini track hoes are a lifesaver for ditching as you now know!

Great choice to get the DC and compressor out of your shop space! I did the same and have never regretted it. It is so quiet that it's easy to forget to turn off the DC when you're done for the day.

I know you'll be glad when the digging is done! But if you are like me, I'm happiest when I'm REALLY busy.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Nice to have friends Nate. I look at your yard and laugh at my grunting digging out my small trenches for my shop. Hoping all goes well with your inspections so we can all see more on your floors.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Robert,

You have no idea how how many people say that. I work hard but slow. Thankfully the rain didn't mess things up to bad.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


I hear you Grizz! I am ready for floor work too. But anything worth doing take time. Plus I don't ever want to deal with any of these lines again, ever! So I have to do it right the first time.

I am so ready to have the shop up and running though!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

I totally agree. I have to be busy. When I am not feeling well and have to be in bed or on the couch…I hate it! But I am so thankful I get to work! I am so blessed I get to do all these things at all!

The Air and DC room has allot of work left to do, but I am looking forward to it.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Bob,

Yes, my yard is a maze. People keep saying it looks like WWI. Don't compare, we all have our own level of limit. Thank you so much for the encouragement for the floor!

Nate


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Nate, you have dug so many tranches that it looks like old movies battlefield.

That backhoe sure was a blessing.
Take your time and do it right. The floor, we will wait patiently.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Thank You for your encouragement Ian. O yes, my back was very grateful for the backhoe. Just a few more lines before inspection!

Nate


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *The Adventure Continues*
> 
> So, as time continues to pass, the trenches continue to fill in; again, because of boys, dogs, rain and gravity. So I recently made a friend who offered to bring his backhoe over and help out!
> 
> ...


Congrats, now that is a trench that you can run some utilities through. Have a wonderful time laying them, I know it has been a long journey


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*More and More Dirt*

Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!

So yes, more trench needed widening and cleaning!







The lines from the Main Panel to the Ag Well as well as to the "New House Well" were the focus this time. I also had to cut the existing overhead power to the Ag Well down so I could install a new post and get in and install a faucet.







I mimicked the same set up at the "New House Well." However the faucet that sits on the opposite corner of the power post runs off the Ag well. The "New House Well" is currently inactive and I didn't want to install a faucet that I could not use! (More pictures of that to follow)





The nice thing with this stretch of trench is that I was able to borrow my fathers tractor and use the front loader and dig out the majority of the dirt with it. (He doesn't own a backhoe) My digging hours have significantly receded since the days have gotten so hot. My body does not tolerate extreme heat. It can trigger terrible migraines and vision loss. So I have been getting up super early to work in the cool hours of the AM whenever I can!



This is the final trench…I hope!



I had to add a short 5 foot section onto it for a lamp post that is running in the same trench! It turned out to be the hardest soil I have had yet!





The final step was to install the Pool/Mid Drive 50 Amp Box. I had to dig a hole for the pier tube form. Then build the post with the box and conduit on it first before I poured the concrete so that the conduit could then be incased in the concrete and not be forced to go around it.







Once it was up and dry, I was free to run that line out to it. I ran Aluminum 2/0 direct bury all 200 plus feet out to the box. As you can see, I had some help.









I wasn't able to get the line in the ground before night fell and pushed us in doors, so…

More pictures to follow!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Makes me tired just looking at all the work you did.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Nate,

This has evolved into quite the DIY project, but you will indeed enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Pace yourself, be careful and you are doing a fine job training the next generation of wire pullers and pipe layers.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary…I am tired just looking at. And I still have to go back out there!...O well, nothing to but to do it!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Thanks Len,

You are encouraging! Yes, the boys can be quite a help! Sometimes they hate it though. They would rather fill in the trenches that help dig them out!

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


its really lookin goood nate, hope this is winding down for you and you can work towards a normal life, with woodworking in there…lots of folks are waiting to see some work on the floor, and see it finished…..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


I'm glad the end is in sight. You are wearing me out just watching! But when yer done, you can look back and say "I did all that!"

I built over a mile of pipe and cable fence at my new place. Took me over 6 months but 19 years later, it's still one of my proudest accomplishments.

Enjoy your beautiful place.


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


looking good nice and neat job,you are going to have a mint tied up in wire its wild the price of wire any more


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


you sure dove into this
(hopefully not into the ditch too)

the cable is connected to the trench
which is connected to the pipe
which is connected to the light
which is connected to the box
which is connected to the house
which is connected to the water
which is connected to the shop
which is all connected to you
who connected to your dream
who is connected to all of us

thanks for giving us all all so much inspiration

God bless you and your family nate

now about the floor …..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


YEA, we want some serious talk about the floor, do a bunch of us need to show up and get into th floor project….im almost a nervous wreck over this floor. lost my appitite , can hardly sleeep…if someone says anything about a floor, i get the shacks….LOL….you get the message…lol…take care buddy…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Nate,
Glad to read you are starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel! 
I know you'll be glad to be able to get into the shop and do some woodworking.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


I've dug this blog right from the beginning Nate!
You have unearthed a lot of challenges for yourself
but delved deep, gotten to the roots,
leaving no stone unturned to find solutions!
Congratulations, on having the end in sight my Friend!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


You Nate are very tenacious and your wife must be a saint. A great deal of work already done and much more to do. I am looking forward to seeing the completion of this phase of your construction. Everything I have seen you do is first class. Praying all goes well for you.
Bob


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Continued great determination, wonderful job


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Grizz,

As always you lift me up. Thanks brother! I am so close to having the inspector come out! It will be awesome!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


gfadvm,

Pipe and Cable Fence! Thats the way to do it! I love building things that will last!!!!

Thanks for your encouragement and kind words. There is definitely a satisfaction is saying, "I did that," instead of saying…"I paid a guy to do that!" Plus, when we do it, we know it is done right and just the way we want!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


punk,

No kidding on the price of wire. If I would have put in just copper it would have tripled the cost! I do like copper better as it is a better conductor, but sense these are relatively short runs, and I can get to all the boxes, the aluminum was the smart choice.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


patron,

You are a poet! You are one of those woodworkers that feels the current of things and can see how the Spirit moves. Thank you so much for your kind works. You have touched me!

Yes, the floor, it is ever present in my mind, churning and bubbling. I do long to get back to it…I just keep telling myself…be patient…get this monster power in so you can have the foundation for the tools and lights you need to really do some work in there.

Thanks so much for your kindness and friendship!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Grizz,

I am with you brother. I am constantly thinking about it. I am preparing for the next stages! I have acquired a 5foot by 7foot Oak cookie that will be the center piece of the lower floor. I cannot wait to cut that and get it in! O, there is so much more!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


lew,

Thank you so much brother for your kind encouragement!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


littlecope,

Thank you so much for your words, puns and all. That was very encouraging to hear. I was very worried I was boring you all with my work here! I know there are days I grow weary of this project and I have to reach deep just to get outside to grab a shovel. I am very encouraged to hear you are not rolling your eyes and saying "O, brother!" 
You have helped breath life and energy back into me!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Bob,

Thank you very, very much. That is also very amazing to hear. I recently went through some extended family issues were comments were made that I "over build" things and that I am "too artistic", "too detail oriented".

I am, in all honesty, a very sensitive guy. (The cavalry and infantry guys would tease me about it all the time, but I think it made me a better medic) Anyway, the comments really cut me deep. I truly believe that if you are going to do something, you should do it to your very best ability, hold nothing back. If you are building something, build it to last! Im not getting preachy nor pushing faith on anyone but this is what I use.

Like Colossians 3:23 says-

"Whatever you do, work at it with all your heart, as working for the Lord"

I constantly work as if I am working the King were coming to inspect my work. (The finished product) I only have a few precious days in a week were I can work and I want them to be meaningful.

Anyway, Thank you very much, your words have really lifted my heart!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


NormG,

Thank you for your kind words. I will do my best to keep it up.

Nate


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Woooho, serious sweat.
Looks good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mafe,

Nate


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Wow some serious work going on there. So no gym membership for you huh?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More and More Dirt*
> 
> Life is never, ever dull! Yes, it probably is getting dull reading these posts…sorry…I am doing my absolute best to get this thing hammered out! I am a perfectionist though so you will have to bare with me!
> 
> ...


Right, Mauricio! I don't need a gym. My body hurts with out it at the end of each day. And I have lost 15lbs since the beginning of this project. So…yeah, it has been good for me.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Back To It*

Now where was I?

O yes, I did get that large cable in the trench finally. Alas, when your wife is helping you pull and lift heavy cable she does not want you to pause while she stands there gripping it, as you pull out your phone for a photo update. So, I did not get any pictures of that particular adventure…but trust me when I tell you…it was ALLOT of fun! No really, it was, I just had to make you smile.

Anyway, with that particular line done I had to move on to the next water issue…in order to move onto the next electrical issue. I had to cut into the 2in Ag. line to run a faucet out in front of my wife's glass shop window, which is also by the "New House Well." You may ask why not just use that well, but it is currently off line. It needs to have the pipe walls descaled, a new pump put in, and of course all new wiring. Plus I wanted this faucet to come off the Ag. Well. This particular junction was a pain! The slip joint I got was very cheap and leaked. Then somehow, I messed up on the T when gluing the next set so it leaked. I finally cut everything out and put in brand new pipe in two directions.










I finally got the faucet up and in!










But when I when to tie the full line into the main, there was another surprise, and not a good one. This slip joint also leaked! I finally went to my supplier, I very nice guy by the way and told him he had to get me a better joint! The cheap China built stuff was killing me. We took them both apart, both seals were good, and I was not putting undo side pressure on the joint itself. Just whenever my Ag Well kicked on and pressurized the system, they leaked. I would even left it pressurized overnight to see if that would work it out. NOPE. Worst part was that this location was the lowest spot, so I had to let it drain there before working again!










So after a week of wrestling this issue, I finally got it together and squared away!










With that done I could move onto the electrical line that feeds the "New House Well." However, when I came out a few mornings later to work, I found the trench had collapsed. JOY, more digging! I am a self proclaimed digging expert. Really though, I don't mind digging. It is great exercise and there is something hypnotic about the fluid motion of it, that is if you work it such a self paced manner. One cannot be a speed sprinting digger for to long.










I put up the new post. I chose to put the panel on the outside again because I really like being able to access the breakers immediately. One could argue it is cleaner appearing keeping the panel in the well house, and that may be, but I do not want to have to access the well house to get to the breakers, or to any outlets that I can conveniently place on the post.










Thats it for this now run…but there is plenty more to follow…

Nate


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Wow!! you have been working on this project for months haven't you? Perseverance at its finest.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


ok, this is all fun and wonderful, but big , BIG QUESTION….when will some wood work start coming from your camp, you know like shop floor, and all of the other wonderful things you can make, i just thought i better remind you that your goal is not to become a ground hog….so give me some sunshine on the wood working side of things, i just want to make sure you are still going to woodwork….LOL….


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Ah yes, digging. Exactly what my father used to impress upon my mind the need for a good education.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Grandpa, Yes I started in December so it will be a year very soon! Thank you for the compliment, but really I just get up every morning and do what I can.

Bob the Grizzman, my friend, I will be posting a blog just for you very shortly! I hope it will satisfy a little bit of your beaver teeth cravings, but I fear it will only suffice for a short time. I am already going into wood withdrawl from not producing fine things. Trust me brother, my heart yearns for the shop, especially when I get the email from you all showing finished projects and emails from suppliers of beautiful, rare and sacred wood! Hang on just a bit longer!

Philip- although I say I enjoy digging, and even the electrical work, I would never, ever trade that for the woodworking…EVER….


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Whew!! I get exhausted looking at all that digging you've done. That's a lotta work. Keep on, keepin on


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


I do think you could write a book on the ins and outs of upgrading … from the outside, in Nate! Avidly I read your adventures … made all the more interesting with photos included! ... and admire your stick-with-it-ness.

Please pass along well wishes to your wife, in hopes of a quick recovery. But I fear she won't be grappling with electrical cables anytime soon!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Roger, I'm jealous of your picture there! Duck Dynasty rocks! Thanks for encouragement!

Elaine, Thank you very much for your support. You among the first to welcome me here I think, if not the first, and you never fail to encourage me. Thank you very much! Your words sink deeply in!

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


You sure the boys aren't backfilling those trenches when you're not looking?!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


I will be a happy as you when all those trenches are filled and the plumbing/electrical finished. You are wearing me out just watching!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Good to see an update! project is coming along, and I'm sure you are looking forward to finishing it!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Lew, I know they are…they have to be since I watch them do it right in front of me! Drives me nuts, but hey, its dirt and they are boys! That is like telling a dog to keep his nose away from bacon!

gfadvm, I get tired just looking at the pictures too! Then I start questioning my sanity so I stop looking and go lay down!

Dave- Thanks, I really, really am! Especially since it has started to freeze up here now!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Back To It*
> 
> Now where was I?
> 
> ...


Great progres man!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*

After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!










Of course it wouldn't be a project if it didn't require more digging










But it is finally hooked up and my wife has a stove! And I have peace of mind and peace in the house…well I did.










With the gas hooked up I could move on to other wiring. But as I found out, Black Widows had taken up residence in my trenches. I swear their webs are there and next time I will get a photo of the spider herself! But for now, if you look closely here you can see the webs. They suck to walk through and yes, I have been bitten, on the cheek and it isn't fun…though it did diminish my fear of them some. I fear wasps much worse!

Anyway! The webs are there and I had to clear them first before pulling wire through them!



















What a day! First Spiders, then I wound up 15 feet short of the 10/3 Direct Bury wire to the end of the other Driveway!










It was only 110ft I am not sure how I miscalculated it? I think I forgot to factor in the rise at both ends!










I did not yet have a Under Ground Splice kit so I went back to the box to connect that end to the breaker. I can tell you Stripping 10/3 UF (Direct Burial Cable) is…work. But I am glad for that. Why? Because if I have to work at it, then so will the rocks that live in the ground!










It is so time consuming, or rather, I am such a perfectionist and so careful not to hit any of the wires that it took me until dusk to get the wire stripped!










Thank you again for following along!

You all are great!

So much more to follow…

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


rollin , rollin tumbleweed…...i feel like there should be a picture of you riding up on a horse, with a 10 gallon hat on….sayin something like, come on boys, we got more wire to run…..i love your german shepard in the back ground, beautiful dog, whats its name…and is he doing well at security, or does he wag his tail when you present him with a treat…lol..great blogs, greta pictures…you done real good….real good.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


My back hurts just lookin at all these ditches…


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


I second what Roger said!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


Nate, Maybe you bought your tape measure the same place I bought mine. It is always reading the wrong amount!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks, but I have to wear a helmet when I ride. Docs orders. I cannot risk anymore head injuries! His name is Jake, but unfortunately he did not work out as a service dog. He became dog aggressive. I even had the cops called when I was at the VA hospital…that was not fun! I decided I never wanted to go through that again! That, and looking back, I was almost always with him and not with my boys and despite Jakes help, it was unacceptable! Perhaps, when the boys are gone I will get another service dog, and get help training! But for now, my boys really do the helping. And that is huge!

Roger and Dave, it's not to bad, shoulder hurts more than back. And if I pace myself its good exercise. If I don't I can lose vision in my right eye then start a huge migraine. Its like walking a tight rope.

Lew, I bet you we did! Terrible Tapes!

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


good you got things 'on' again nate

your shovel must be wearing out by now
hope this is all over soon
and both you and the wife can get inside again
where it is warm
and back to your lives enriched

prayers for all there
and your wife bakes you a nice cake
for all the efforts you make together


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


Nate, More progress! Can you see light at the end of the tunnel yet?
Been a bad year here for both Black Widow and Brown Recluse spiders. I think a propane weed burner would clear them out of your ditches.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Gas, Gas, Gas! And More Power*
> 
> After nearly four…maybe five months, I finally got our propane hooked back up. Well, thats a lie, I had an awesome friend how hooked it up while I tagged behind and handed him tools or taped or whatever. I did run the section under the house but thats like 17 feet!
> 
> ...


David, Thanks! No joke, I broke one this year. Well, actually my son broke it! Thank you for your prayers. It looks like is going to be a few more days!

gfadvm, I can, but it's like when you drop something behind the couch and only the very tips of your fingers can reach it, and it continues to roll just out of grasping reach!  Owe, Brown Recluse is even worse!
I like the propane torch idea!!!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*1st Ground*

(So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)

But, anyway, back to the electricity!. It is a great feeling to put in the first ground rod! It sends out a impression of finality! I ran #6 wire from the "Pool 50 Amp Panel" down through 1/2inch conduit to a 1/2inch by 8foot long ground rod.










Thankfully I had the Dewalt 1-9/16 Demolition/Hammer Drill to help me get it in. It hits with 8lbs of force per cycle and has a 12amp motor. It pushed the ground rod down in roughly 30 seconds.



















(A small note, the single gang box mounted to the rail road tie behind the ground rod hold the power to driveway lights that will eventually be mounted to block pillars. The rail road tie will be removed and the power permanently placed. For now, I just ran it there since I had the earth opened up!)




























A few mornings later I came out to work, and I couldn't help but stop and wonder. I have never seen a double rainbow before and I could not help but share it! Yes, there is two oak burls waiting for me to cut up in the field, that has also been waiting all season to be cut. But you can see some of the fencing where I got the posts for my shop floor. (I have been told that some where put in as far back as the 1920's)



















Thank you again for reading….

Much, Much more to follow….

Nate


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


You are really staying hard at it, and you'll see your dreams come true soon now that this project is this far. And, more importantly, I am extremely sorry for your wife's suffering and she is in my prayers each day as she recovers. Please, Dear God, let her return to a full healthy life and enjoy the fruits of the efforts that Nate and his friends have continuly put forth.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


prayers for you both nate
keep the faith
and an open heart

it is good to share your continued works 
in this progression and closure
soon it will be backfill time
and you can get on with life inside again


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Hi:
I hope your bride gets the help she needs real soon.
I was in the same kind of boat for several years bouncing from one doctor to another. I would walk to my shop, set on a stool and turn around and come back in my home because of the lower back pain was so bad. I finally got the help I needed with a pain pump that puts the pain meds. where they need to be. After I healed up from the surgery I have stayed in the Shop all day. I count my blessing every day, and now I can enjoy life. 
I really like you open space and the rainbow in the background.
Good luck


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


sometimes the change in someone is hard to see, it comes in sometime small bits, but it comes, and before you know it, they are doing really well again, i know its hard to sit there wanting to help, but cant, but you are, your prayers and faith mean a whole lot…hang in there buddy…she will be better before you know it, i love the double rainbow, you live in a grand place….cant wait to see pictures of you working on that floor again…..


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Prayers for you and you're Nate. I'm sorry your wife is going through this and do pray she is healed soon. I know what you mean about wanting to take it all away, we had a couple of cancer scares a several years ago and the agony until it was over was bad. Looking good on the electrical, might soon be over. I know it's never really over but at least usable.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Hope your wife is feeling better this evening. Mimi and I send our prayers for you both.

Bet it will be a good feeling when you can fill in those trenches on purpose!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Nate, Your wife is in my thoughts and prayers. Seems like we have had WAY to much sickness and suffering among our LJ group recently.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Russel, Thank you for your encouragement and your prayers! That is cool, I have never seen anyone post like that! Takes courage!

David, thanks. You too are a constant source of light here. No matter where one turns on LJs, one can be sure to see you encouraging or helping someone. Like I said, the heart of a knight…or is it a Lion? or does the Knight have the heart of a Lion? Doesn't matter! You have them both!

Bigrock, I am sorry to hear of your suffering. One thing I have learned from suffering is that it does make us see things differently and appreciate the things we have…as long as we do not let bitterness prevail…thats the rub!
Thanks for the encouragement.

Grizzman! What did Chris Cringle tell the Grumpy Winter Wizard? "Put one foot in front of the other, and soon you'll be walk out the door" (You know, the old Christmas claymation movie that was popular to when I was growing up!) Or maybe What About Bob would be better? "Baby steps out the door!" Baby steps to the end of power upgrade. Baby steps to the end of floor. 

Lew, O man, I can hardly wait. Timing is everything!

gfadvm, Thank you! I totally hear you!!!!!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


That double rainbow is an awesome sight!! ... the setting just right as you survey the beauty of your land.

The pots at the end these rainbows are filled aplenty just for you Nate! Your wife will recover her health and strength, in time … The arduous job you've been working on will be finished before much longer (and then you'll be building those block pillars!) ... Your boys will continue to be nourished in every way through the love of their parents.

To view any rainbow is an awesome sight that fills us all with the wonder of it. But … how wonderful to be blessed with the vision of two! Frame that picture Nate!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Elaine! I will definitely frame it! I was absolutely blessed to see it and capture it!

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


I think that beautiful rainbow is a sign for you and your wife.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Looking good there Nat.

You may want to check with local authorities that the earth rod is OK to be buried and not visible, as ours need to be visible for bond checking.
Just a thought!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *1st Ground*
> 
> (So we are still here in the hospital. She is doing better. Was able to get up and take a shower but her pain spiked afterward. Doctor wants her to try to drink some broth for lunch. We will see how that goes. She hasn't had any food or anything since Thursday! I hate that feeling of watching someone you care about suffer and there is nothing you can do…all you want to do is reach out and take the pain away but you sit there, feeling utterly helpless!)
> 
> ...


Roger, I like to think so too

Rob, Thanks for looking out! I have and this is what they advised. Of course, any inspector can always change his mind! I really, really hope not though!!!!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*More Wire-More Room*

Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!

Another Update- I am sitting here in the ICU with her. She is hooked up to stuff, to which I am all familiar. Earlier, her fever spiked from 98 to 103 in less than three minutes, pushing her into shock. Once they controlled the fever they were able to stabilize her. The docs think an infection has set in inside her belly, which is, I think has been the cause of her headaches the last few days! I am so tired, but cannot sleep. Life is but a vapor! Its is not like she is dying, but it sure looked that way today!

She is getting Antibiotics and bags of fluid and meds…

All I can think to do to distract myself writing!

Being that every building is getting new power, and all three wells are getting a 50 Amp Panel, plus the "Pool Panel" is 50 Amps, and then there is the Flag Pole Lights, the Three Drive Way Lights, and then the various yard lights and 4 way switches that go between barn, shop and house….there is in summery allot of wire. I just needed more room for the wire coming into the house. So I widened the trench! I had to be careful, because about a foot under me was the new well line that feeds the house.










The dirt had to go somewhere!










So I had to dig it out, through it up, climb out, fill the bucket, carry the bucket across the trenches and dump it so it would be out of my way. It was allot of work, especially in the 90s of heat. I really had to watch what I was doing as those are days I can really cause my headaches to spike and my vision to fluctuate. So by pacing myself, I get through it!










With that done, I had to wait until I could get some sand to place on top of the large wires that fed the main panels so that I could then run the minor wires. I moved on to finishing the main driveway circuit. Since this 10/3 wire will feed both driveway lights and a driveway gate, both of which are not anywhere with in the near (6month) future, I set up a temporary end. I ran it up the rail road post and gave myself plenty of extra so when the time comes I could place it where I wanted for the lights and gate! (The lights will be on top of block pillars…hopefully!)










The trench in the background heading to the power pole will eventually contain our telecommunication lines. I still, to the current day, have to finish digging the trench…Yeah! More digging! But at least that trench doesn't have to be more than 18in. In fact it cannot be, there is county fiberoptics under there.



















With that done, It was time for sand! But that was quite a day indeed!

I took my family out to brunch, and on the way back out to the car my oldest says, "Um, Dad, look at your feet!"










As you can see I was wearing too different shoes from two different pairs. What can I say??? It was one of those days! Living with a brain injury can be comical. I had no idea I had put on two different shoes until then. I was rather embarrassed and humiliated. But then I realized you have to just laugh it off. I do stuff like this all the time, its part of the TBI. I can't waste my time getting all twisted up, I wouldn't get anywhere! I gotta learn to laugh at myself, and what better way to start then to post it at flickr and here. But hey at least I got my socks the same!

Moving on! I got the 9 bags of fine play sand and covered this section of 4/0 and 1/0 cable.










Thankfully the trench to the barn was cut with a backhoe so I had plenty of room and I did not have to immediately have to lay sand! There are a total of 12 circuits that run from the Barn/Glass Shop back to the house. They are all 4-way circuits. All are on 10/3 wire with 14/2 wire accompanying them for the pilot light except for the one that powers the relay in control of the barn lights. That particular circuit only needs 4 amps so it only needed 14/3 with 14/2 accompaniment.

It looks crazy I know. I have been heckled for it quit a bit, just like I do for putting a "Sistine Chapel Floor" in my wood shop but I keep this quote from *George Carlin* strongly set in my mind! "*Those who dance are considered insane by those who cannot hear the music*." Most, if not all, of my friends here not only hear the music I am referring to, but tend to add a harmony to it that is all there own. But I feel I have to say it anyway, rest assured, hang in there, all of this will all come together to make sense in the end…I hope!

So anyway, just one run from switch box to the junction box in the house, is roughly 150 feet. I had to use 10/3 because some of the circuits extended over 300feet.










And yes, that is 4/0 aluminum you see coming out of the 100Amp box there. I had to use such large wire because that run was so long and the voltage drop was to great!










Now the 10/3 wire lay on top of the large conductors without worry of damage from compression when everything is filled in!










And snake around!










To get back to the house! I had to pass them under the same concrete walkway that the water was feed under!










Three down, 18-10/3 to go and 21-14/2 (I know I said 12 circuits go to the barn but I haven't mentioned the others yet!

Thanks for reading!

As always…more and more to follow…

Nate


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Nate and your wife,
I feel for you in your grief and will keep you both in my thoughts from Tasmania.
No-one deserves this fear.
Best wishes from Ron and Jen


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Nate, just wanted you to know
that we are pulling for You and Your Wife,
and Prayers have been sent from both Debbie and I…
Our Fondest Hopes are that Your Wife starts getting better very, very soon!
Strength Brother!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Lord, when things are difficult, lead me to Your Word and remind me You are in control.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Nate,
Mimi and I are sending extra prayers for you and your wife.
Lew


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


My mind is truly boggled by all your 'outside stuff' ... but my heart feels the anxiety of your 'inner stuff' Nate. Please know so many care and hold special thoughts for your wife's recovery … and your sanity throughout it all! Keep the vision of that double rainbow firmly in place!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


nate, for all of this work you have needed to do, if you would have told me ahead of time i would have let you use my professionally trained ground hog…he is amazing and could have dug all these channels out for food alone…when i first got him and he told me he just loved to dig, which most ground hogs do, but he was really into it…so i had his front paws surgically altered, and he is like a back hoe when you let him get to it…LOL>>LOL….this maze of wires is incredible..

Nate, im really sorry your wife had to go to ICU…i know that must have thrown you into a spiral of emotions, but just remember, even though we dont know all things, God does, trust in him, he will get things where they need to go..he loves you and your wife dearly, and will bless you both….just know there are many here who are praying for her full recovery, let us know how she is…and try not to worry to much, you need to be healthy yourself. how are the boys taking all of this with there mom in the hospital, maybe you can get them to draw a big card for her with some crayon's…she would love that….


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Everyone, I am so thankful for all of your prayers and support. It was a long night! We are still in the ICU.They discovered a bacteria in her blood from an infection that pushed her into shock yesterday. She is has received several bags of antibiotics and is getting even more. At least they now what triggered it can start to treat it and she can start to recover from everything and we can get her home!

Nate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Quite a trial for both of you. My best wishes for your wife's speedy recovery. That's a lot of ditches, but be thankful you are not digging in Norway as it is mostly rock a short way down!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


blessing and more prayers for you both nate
glad they found the problem
and are dealing with it
keep yourself well thru this all please


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Nate, You and your wife remain in my thoughts and prayers. The fact that she now has a firm diagnosis is good news.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


so glad they have found the real problem and are treating it, going through these trails is so hard, but when we have that faith in God, it gives us more strength for and if something comes to us later down the road, we never know what the outcome will be, sometimes it doesn't go the way we want, and its through that , that strengthens us, God bless her Nate, she will need some special care when you get her home…some more TLC will never hurt…


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Stefang, Thank you! Yes, I am thankful I did not have more rocks for sure!

David, Again Thank You and I am absolutely doing my best to try and stay 100% so I can take care of her!

gvadvm, Thank you so very much. Yes, having a diagnosis is relieving!

Grizz, Thank you! Absolutely!

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Have you found any "relics" in all those trenches?? Just wonderin.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More Wire-More Room*
> 
> Update- My beautiful wife has been moved to the ICU! I cannot adequately describe the feeling that resided within me, watching hordes of nurses scramble around my soul mate while all I could do was answer a few questions. One minute she was ok, the next she wasn't. I don't know what else to say! I think I am going to go mad sitting here waiting to hear any news, replaying those terrible images in my head!
> 
> ...


Roger, I have found two decaying beer cans, one soup can (all to messed up to read or recognize brand) and one glass 1970 coke bottle plus a few bolts. I also found a few of the carbide teeth from the trencher I rented…but I took those back to the rental place as I know they can be very expensive. They never charged me for them!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*More 4-Way Wire*

First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!

Yesterday and last night were so very long. They did find a bacteria in Theresa's blood and moved her to the ICU on a code. Once she was stabilized they moved her back to the floor yesterday afternoon, hooked up to antibiotics and potassium. Then last night, they called a code again because the bacteria acted out, again! It is the worst feeling in the world to stand there and watch your partner deteriorate!!!! Good news they were able to stabilize her and then monitored her all night. This morning, they gave more antibiotics and more potassium and pain medication. It is a matter of the antibiotics winning the battle over the bacteria. The doctors say it takes a minimum of three days! Caffeine and the Grace of God, and blogging to you all is the only way I could do this!










My family and have come to visit and have left their "love in color!"










So I continued to add to the 4 way circuits.




























The boxes on top of the switch boxes will hold the pilot lights for each circuit. Since they are in the barn, they have to have exterior switch covers on them, thus the extra box was needed for the pilot light. I could have put in a tiny LED in the corner, but I hate cramming things in if I do not have too. The pilot is important because each switch controls outside lights, and it will be way to easy to leave them on during the day without knowing it. The pilot light lets us know, hey, your wasting energy!










I actually had to make the trench just a bit bigger to fit all the circuits…of course that meant more digging!



















The switches on the far left control all the lights in the barn, with the exception of the one on the far right of the line. That switch is a 4-way that goes to a relay, controlling the two circuits providing power to all the lights in the barn. That way, should one get to the house and realize the lights in the barn are on, all one needs to do is hit the "master" relay switch and all the lights in the barn go out!










Ok, I was getting way to confused…so I had to post my plans!!



















With all the switch boxes mounted, I could run the 10/3 wire!










Don't worry, I take out the trash!










As you can tell from the previous photo, the backhoe trench was quickly getting filled with wire. Once I finished running all the 10/3 wire, I put a layer of fine sand over it to protect it since the 14/2 was the next set to go on. I was able to use my fathers dump trailer to get the 10 tons of sand, but because of the trenches I could not dump it close. Therefore I had to use buckets to transfer the sand to the trench. It was a great work out. Again, it was all about balance, in more than one way!




























I put about an 1 to 1.5 inches of sand on the 10/3 wires.










Thank you for tagging along…

Hang in there…More to follow…

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


God is listening
and helping 
both you and theresa

prayers continue
for you both
and the doc's and nurses
in this duty

the wireing looks good
i hope you get back to the shop and floor soon

before you get snagged by the local builders
to do their electrical work lol


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Nate,
Please tell Theresa that we are all praying for her. We even have Quigley sending good thoughts her way-









Hang in there, my friend, keep your positive thoughts and know ther Lord is with you and Theresa


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Nate, That is some very neat and well organized electrical layout and installation. I've never seen such beautifully placed wiring and perfectly measured, plumbed, and leveled boxes in out buildings. They are all too often just placed haphazardly. I for one acknowledge and appreciate your OCD.

On the home/family front, please know the many LJ's including me are praying dai;y for Theresa's recovery and to return to daily life and that you control.conquer the headaches. Bless you my friend.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Amazing trench work…you have spent way too much time in the army by the looks of it

Electrical wiring not even a sparkie would be that neat again well done.

Just what are you doing in the barn there is more circuits there than in a conventional home!

Hope your wife improves enough to get out of the hospital, you unfortunately pick up every bug going just by being there and when you are most vulnerable to other illnesses as well!

Hey I may have a job for you, a bit of fun… I saw a fellow LJ has a tree with termites/white ants in it and was trying to get rid of them, I suggested they contact you and discuss dropping some FAE on it to terminate the termites, I thought you would get a laugh!!

Almost forgot Nice yellow bucket and a very angry looking shovel, I wish I had one of those when I was in the army!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Still prayin for your wife.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Russel, thank you so much! I am a perfectionist, sometimes to a fault! It drives those I work with crazy! 

Rob, "Sparkies", that's funny! Thanks for the compliment. The Barn will also contain my wife's glass shop, which will, if all goes well, be a high end studio where she can really feel free to just let the creative juices flow and let her hair down. The other part will contain some wood storage, and some large wood machines.

I did get a great laugh regarding the FAE!

gfadvm, thank you so much!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


David, sorry I missed your comment! I don't think I have to worry about any local builders…I work to slow.

Lew, sorry too, I forgot to comment! I love your picture! You really made me smile!!! Very cool dog! Looks like a lover!

Nate


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Progress all around, that is great to hear


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *More 4-Way Wire*
> 
> First another Update- Let me say- Thank you to everyone for there kindness and support! You all are so awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Thank You Norman! It is encouraging!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*So Many Wires*

Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.










So, I mentioned that there are a total of 22 circuits that enter the house, 19 of which are controled 4 way switches. There is the 12 from the Barn/Glass Shop which control various lights outside, from lamp posts, all the lights that go on the side of the barn, and the "master" relay for the Barn Lights. There are 8 that go to the Woodshop, or rather travel through the Woodshop. They control the lights that go to the garden, as well as the lights that go around the Woodshop. There is one three way circuit that goes to lights that will be on the laundry line. There are actually a few more…but I will get to those later.










To get all the 10/3 wires under the concrete, I divided them between three different conduits. Mostly because it was easier to deal with them and should the terrible day occur that I have to get to them to splice or repair them! Getting all of the into the house was a different matter entirely. I am usually the first to say, *"Take it slow, do it right."* For some reason on this day I got bit with the "hurry up" bug and tried to shove all 20 plus of these runs through a 3in conduit sweep at one time without sorting them out. Obviously it did not work! On no level did it even look like a good idea. I have no idea what I was thinking!























































After figuring out, "DuH! thats not gonna work!", I came to my senses and went back to the basics. I laid out each line and taped them together.



















Unfortunately I wrestled so long the "wrong" way with these wires that the sun decided it was done giving me enough of its time! He quickly started to go behind the mountains!



















The next day, once I got every set wired together, I decided to wrestle the cable through the 3 inch sweep by myself! It took me two hours, even using electricians lube. I was so tired after getting it in. I went in and laid down on the floor in the living room and passed out!





































I finally got it where I needed it!










The fun part is unwrapping all the electrical tape. Its a good thing that a log 10 rolls is about $4. I am pretty sure I used all 10 rolls too. (I know there are electricians out there just shaking there heads!  )



















Thanks for reading…

More to follow…

Nate


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Keep your eyes on the prize my friend. I know you will beat this in the end and be able to get back to the work you really want to be doing. I'd like to say that things that are easy aren't any fun but I can't quite convince myself that this is either. ..... 
Hang in there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


looks like you are going to need
to take an electrical course nate

just to figure which switch to flip

sure are doing a nice job though


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Don't know how how can keep that all straight!
Hope Theresa is doing better.
Lew


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Paul, Thank you very much! As it turns out I do enjoy electrical work…but not anywhere near being in the shop! That is where my heart beats, creatively speaking!! I am glad you are getting to do some cool work!

David, No joke. All the reading and brains I have picked I feel like I already have...no disrespect to the education that electricians have…I know I have nothing compared to that!!! Thanks for the compliment!

Lew, I have color coded each circuit so, fingers crossed, I can keep it straight . if not, it will be allot of resistance testing!

Sorry for not sending the update on top. I will go back and ad that! Theresa is still here in the hospital. The antibiotics are working but it could be a couple more days. I hope not, I hope we can go home tomorrow, but ??. Thanks for all of your prayers.

Nate


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


I did notice the color coding, but 3m has a nice number dispenser for wiring that I have found out works
real good. Do not ask why I learned this. Hope you hit the final stages soon, and it looks like you have
found out that it is easier to feed each section of pipe over the wires and then glue the pipe together 
rather than glue the pipe and try to pull everything through. Thank you for sharing and hope it is over
soon.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your wife is showing good improvement Nate. I hope that will put your mind at rest and I don't think you should feel useless as I'm sure your support, even though non-medical is a very important part of your wifes recovery.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Gus, Thanks for the tip about the 3M product. I will definitely use them next time I do more wiring! Yes, I agree it is easier to feed, glue, feed, glue, etc; especially with that many wires. Thank you for your kinds.

Stefang, Thank you for your support! Yes, I do feel helpless, but there is no way I will leave her side!

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


wow, so i take it you have this all mapped out , knowing where the lines are for what and such, this is a massive operation, to me it looks like something for an industrial park…lol….after all this os over, you should take a vacation, take your sweetie to hawaii , and then on to europe..oh dont tell me you cant afford it, i know you have had to strike gold somewhere in this massive dig, im sure a mini fort knox is now under the shop…lol…gleaming gold….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Nate, Glad to hear some positive news on your wife. As far as the wiring project…... that looks like my worst nightmare! You certainly have my respect for tackling this huge job.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *So Many Wires*
> 
> Another update, Theresa is still in the hospital and I am still sitting here beside her. Last night was so long! Today I called my mother-in-law to come and sit with her while I laid down on the floor beside T so I could catch up on my sleep; otherwise I was headed for a terrible migraine. She is doing better this evening. She was able to eat some but needed a shot for nausea. She needs more IV antibiotics tomorrow and then she can switch to oral ones.
> 
> ...


Bob, the Grizzman, O most definitely, I have triple copies of all my plans, and double copies of my working plans. I am always double checking myself while I work as you know I forget even the simple things.

As for gold, that is a big fat NOPE! I have however found FOOL'S gold!

gfadvm, dreams come from the same place as nightmares. Thank you very much for the compliment!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*A Scattering*

Still in the Hospital!










But, after a night in the ICU, the next night pushing through another code call and seeing my beloved fight through yet another episode of septic shock; she is finally on the mountain top! The hope is that after her IV antibiotics tomorrow that her labs will allow us to return home to continue the medications orally. She is doing so much better. Again, it is so difficult to describe the relief and gratitude the healing God has shown her. It has been a long, long, long, long week!

So this blog will be kind of a catch all for all the various little "octopus" arms of the project that I have left hanging out there. When you are working with a crew, these branch projects and loss ends are quickly dealt with simply by delegation. With the big crew of me, myself and I, the task of delegation part really gets in the way of the working part.

So, when the weather was warm and I was feeling good, I loved working in the late evening and into the early night. During that time, I ran the lines to the three lamp posts. I used 12in concrete tubes as a base form. We get crazy winds, sometimes up to 100 miles an hour so is important that they have good roots.



















Unfortunately I did not get photos of placing the other two! My phone died. But I did get a few shot of this, and I wanted to share them with you. I was walking back the shop to get some wire, and a sparkling caught my eye. When I went over to it, this is what I saw. I apologize for the poor quality.

The light from my headlamp was glinting off the spiders eyes, like *diamonds*.










It reminded me of Iraq. I was on an Airbase outside of Tal Afar. Light discipline was not in effect so I was using my headlamp without the red filter, white exposed!

It was getting late, (probably around 11PM) and I had just finished reporting to the Aid Station and was walking across the field at the head of the runway. I was getting lost in thought, my head was low, keeping the beam on the ground in front of me, when I realized there were all these sparkles in the periphery of my beam. I stopped and walked over to one, crouching down to get a better look. To my surprise, it was a spider, peering at me from under a small rock. Its eyes were glinting when the light hit them just right. As I stood up and looked around, consciously aware of the sparkles now, I saw that they literally surrounded me. They weren't big spiders, they weren't the popular "Camel Spider." They were just small spiders.










When I was growing up in the high desert of California, I was always told there was one spider for one square foot of the desert. Now I could actually believe it…and actually I bet there are even more! This particular spider was about the size of a nickel.

Here is an update on the "New House Well." I got pole up, the line run and the 50 Amp box up. Most of the wiring is done there but I still have to climb in the well and do that wiring. There is also a GFICircuit that comes down with an outlet that faces the barn.










I used my Dewalt demo drill with a Bosch 1-1/8 Carbide Tipped Drill Bit to drill through the well wall for the new wiring. The old wiring went through only 8in under ground. I found these cool flex fittings at the Hardware store to help the transition from pole to wall. I have to say I am very impressed.




























Again, for something different. One of Theresa's friends made her a US Flag out of a piece of tin roofing. T wanted me to hang it so that one could view it from the highway that passes in front of the property. I actually miss understood her and hung it facing the correct way, but by her glass shop, which has more visibility from the highway. She wanted it over the dog run. But once she saw it, she was very happy!










I am proud to be an American, and of the RED, WHITE and BLUE!










Finally, I forgot the last 50Amp circuit I had to run. This circuit was for a future barn. The plan was not to run the entire line, but to run it half way and set up a junction box, as I was not sure exactly where the new building was going to be! I cannot foresee that far ahead, even though I try my hardest! My father gave me a length of 6/3 Copper Direct Bury Cable. It was the perfect selection for this circuit.










I ran the wire from the House Generac 200 Amp Panel and down the trench with the same wire for the "Pool 50 Amp Panel."










Here you can see the Medium Box holds a set of 6/3 wires for running power to a new barn (once it gets built) a set of 10/3 and accompanying 14/2 to control the lights, and another to control the light to either a round corral *if* we ever get horses or more outside lights? The small single gang box holds the line for driveway lights that will reside atop block pillars right around there. (One around that "Pool Panel" and the other on the other side of the driveway [out of the frame]) Once the block pillars are in, the rail road tie will disappear.










And finally, the lights that go to the laundry line. I still have to run the line in a conduit sweep, then into the pipe, then back out again and over to the other pole.










Thank you again for reading along. I am sorry that this particular posting jumped all over.

More to follow…

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


sure am glad theresa is feeling better nate
a big blessing for you both

you even have lights on the clothesline !

what will you think of next ?

here is something about that
i got in the mail



CLOTHESLINES

This is funny and yet quite true. We are probably the last generation that will remember what a clothesline was.

Great memories for some of us!

Remembering Mom's Clothesline

There is one thing that's left out. We had a long wooden poles, (clothes pole), that was used to push the clotheslines up so that longer items, 
(sheets/pants/etc.), didn't brush the ground and get dirty. I can hear my mother now.

THE BASIC RULES FOR CLOTHESLINES:

(If you don't even know what clotheslines are, better skip this.)

1. You had to hang the socks by the toes… NOT the top.

2. You hung pants by the BOTTOM/cuffs… NOT the waistbands.

3. You had to WASH the clothesline(s) before hanging any clothes - walk the entire length of each line with a damp cloth around the lines.

4. You had to hang the clothes in a certain order, and always hang "whites" with "whites," and hang them first.

5. You NEVER hung a shirt by the shoulders - always by the tail! What would the neighbors think?

6. Wash day on a Monday! NEVER hang clothes on the weekend, or on Sunday, for Heaven's sake!

7. Hang the sheets and towels on the OUTSIDE lines so you could hide your "unmentionables" in the middle (perverts & busybodies, y'know!)

8. It didn't matter if it was sub-zero weather… Clothes would "freeze-dry."

9. ALWAYS gather the clothes pins when taking down dry clothes! Pins left on the lines were "tacky"!

10. If you were efficient, you would line the clothes up so that each item did not need two clothes pins, but shared one of the clothes pins with the next washed item.

11. Clothes off of the line before dinner time, neatly folded in the clothes basket, and ready to be ironed.

12. IRONED? Well, that's a whole OTHER subject!

Clothesline was a news forecast, To neighbors passing by, There were no secrets you could keep, When clothes were hung to dry.

It also was a friendly link, For neighbors always knew If company had stopped by to spend a night or two.

For then you'd see the "fancy sheets", And towels upon the line; You'd see the "company table cloths", With intricate designs.

The line announced a baby's birth, From folks who lived inside, As brand new infant clothes were hung, So carefully with pride!

The ages of the children could, So readily be known By watching how the sizes changed, You'd know how much they'd grown!

It also told when illness struck, As extra sheets were hung; Then nightclothes, and a bathrobe too, Haphazardly were strung.

It also said, "On vacation now", When lines hung limp and bare. It told, "We're back!" when full lines sagged, With not an inch to spare!

New folks in town were scorned upon, If wash was dingy and gray, As neighbors carefully raised their brows, And looked the other way.

But clotheslines now are of the past, for dryers make work much less. Now what goes on inside a home, is anybody's guess!

I really miss that way of life, it was a friendly sign when neighbors knew each other best… By what hung on the line!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Nate,
So glad to hear Theresa is doing better. Hope you all get home soon!
Lew


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


well, i cant imagine how lonnnnnnnnnnnng it all added up to, but you both seem to have gotten through it, and am looking forward to the next blog where it says that your home…i bet teresa is going to be the happiest about that…now the real perplexing thing is this so called "pool" line or there abouts, is there any kind of explanation..will it be an olympic size pool, or a lap pool…and will there be a lane for the dog…that would be quite nice….....i hope your all home soon…


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


So very glad to hear Theresa's health is finally recovering. I'm sure she is ready to be back home and enjoy your home cooked meals. She'll still have to take it easy for awhile. Maybe not even doing any glass work till after Thanksgiving. And that day you'll really have so many thanks to render. God bless you both!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


David,

Thanks for sharing that! That is really cool! I don't remember ever not having a cloths line. Even in the military we hung some of our laundry. It is so right though, not many people do now!!!!

Lew,

Thank you so much! I will keep you all posted.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Grizzman- Its been 10 days! Yes indeed, she wants to be home so bad! Awe, yes the "Pool Panel!" It is so easy for me to forget that what I think, and then write, does not automatically transfer into exact carbon copy images of what I am thinking into the readers mind. The "Pool Box" is currently for our Intex above ground. It is nothing fancy! Just the local Walmart special. But it sits so far from the house that in order to run the filters I had to run a very long extension cord. The safe and energy efficient answer was to put in a panel, especially since someday, we would love to put in a "real" pool! 

Russell, Thank you so much, that is very kind of you! You bet. We really are Blessed!!

Nate


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


So Glad to hear that Your Wife will be coming Home soon Nate!
TLC can be dispensed better there than anywhere!

Unless I'm mistaken, it looks like you'll be
having a "Burial Party" pretty soon
for all of that spaghetti you've got running through your Yard!
You've done Great, allowing for future options
is Smart Planning…
You likely had a lot of time to think about it though,
while the trenches were being dug in the first place…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Spiders eh well they are exactly the same in Aust.
When I first saw them I was amazed that something so small would reflect so much light.
You were lucky to be able to take a photo, otherwise most would not believe you.

Good work all round.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Thank God for watching over Teresa, the children and you through all of this. So happy that she is making positive strides in her recovery, wishing her the very best with the future.

I believe you have installed more copper lines and sub-panels than the combined inventories of our local Lowe's, Home Depot and Menards combined. 
Have you made any plans to connect all those circuits to a monitoring panel and your computer? ...just kidding. 
...but it would be cool to be able to controll the network with a 'smart phone'.

Best Regards. - Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear of the upside of things. Carry on.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *A Scattering*
> 
> Still in the Hospital!
> 
> ...


Maybe the best place for your wife was in hospital … while all that yard work is in such upheaval! But I must say how relieved I am for you all that Teresa is on the mend!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Splicing*

I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!



















Having run over a mile of cable and wire, I have installed approximately 4 splices. I am sure I will have to put in one or two more by the time I am done. I use Gardner and Bender's Under Ground Splice Kit. It requires about two inches of clean wire, with about 1/2 of stripped wire to be in the splice block.










As this line was just 14/2, carrying just three wires; the white, black and ground, I removed the unused splice block.



















Make sure to put the shrink tube on before you put the wires together, especially if they are long runs!  I use a propane torch to shrink the tube down. The key is to take it slow, start in the middle and work all the way around the tube.










Remember start in the middle and work out!



















It is finished when the glue seeps out of the end.










Check both ends!










Remember to apply heat evenly all the way around the tube, working center on out. when you see it deform…and it will! apply the heat where the tube is thinnest as this is were the area where it is not shrinking!

Thank you for reading!

More to follow…

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


yep…dont forget to put the shrink tube on before you connect…lol…i have almost done that before, except in a smaller application….looks really good.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, I have done that almost every single time…so then I have to undo the splice to slip the tube on! It gets frustrating. I have to slow myself down and make it one of my first day.

Thanks brother!

Nate


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Well its good work there Nate
We will have to give you a honorary doctorate in Electrical Splicing.
Did every thing perfectly.

Don't be too concerned I even forget the tubing every now and then !! (Bloody annoying)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Some good shrink-wrap there.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Hey Nate, I liked the comment about making sure you put the shrink tube on before you splice ….. especially on a long run. I've done quite a bit of wiring myself and It sounds a bit like there may be a story behind it. Been there, done that. .... 

You are doing a great job. The light at the end of the tunnel must be getting brighter.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


I NEVER forget to put the sleeving on before making the splice!

If you believe that, I have some ocean front property in North Dakota I'll sell you really cheap!!

Nice Job, Nate!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Nate I forget to put the heat shrink on so often I don't even care to think about it. Usually it's when I'm upside down under a dashboard, can't hardly move and I just spent 10 minuets getting the splice done. Sounds like you're in good company here. It's good to see you're pulling wire instead of just digging trenches.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Nate, good to hear your wife is doing better. Talked to your mom Friday when she was picking up the kids. She said you have been doing a lot for your sister too. I would be having more than issues with the shrink wrap!! I have been gone to the new house in Oregon. I have to completely wire the new shop. Too bad you won't be done any time soon. I would take you along. On second thought, I plan a SIMPLE wiring job.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Splicing*
> 
> I have run all the 10/2 and 10/3 that I need except for two lines that need to be spliced. The rest of the lines are 14/2. I originally thought I could get the 8 runs to the Woodshop through a 2in conduit. But here you can see that with only the 10/3, and still needing 8- 14/2 wires, there was no way. I will have to go up to a 3 in conduit to avoid derating everything circuit!
> 
> ...


Everyone, sorry for the delay!

Rob, thanks for the confidence! Honorary is good, I am not nearly close to knowledgable for the real thing! And yes, it sucks!

Thank you Roger!

Paul, yes, it is definitely getting brighter! I am stoked to have good power and to know it was all done right, or rather, if something does go wrong that I have no one to blame but myself! I am not surprised to hear you play with electricity too. You are a talented individual!

Lew, Hmm, seeing as my house would become the next home for deep sea life if you had ocean front property, I think I will pass. (I got your package this evening, I will be doing a proper thank you very soon!!)

Bob, glad to hear I am not alone. Weird how we are like that. Thanks for the encouragement.

Mr. Triplett/Robert, This year has been very crazy and I am sorry we haven't been able to visit more! I am sorry to see you go, but excited that you are moving to where you will be happy. Yes, you had better not take me, I never do anything the SIMPLE way. I all to often have my head in the clouds.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Continuing On*

Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!










To get back to the project! I wanted to share this little tool! It is a great "third hand" sold by Wera. It is a screw clamp that attaches to a screwdriver or a bit. I am very impressed and highly recommend it! It works great for nonmagnetic screws!



















Now on to electricity.

I set up a junction box that connects the generator feeds to the house and to the woodshop. You can see the empty spot in each of the insulated connectors. (I love those things!!)










The double gang box below the junction panel holds the control wires which communicate with the generator, for the automatic switches in each panel.



















Everything is connected!










And the ground installed. There is a #4 ground wire that leads to a 3/4-10foot ground rod! Also a #10 ground wire that grounds the small control box.










(I hate heights and ladders…funny I know, coming from an Airborne, Air Assault Combat Medic! But I did not always hate them. It was only after my injuries and issues with vertigo that the dislike arise! The botox shots have helped immensely, but I still get attacks, which makes doing things like this…walking a thin line of stupidity and common sense! I couldn't help but complicate things by taking a photo of how it looks from my side. Add in a bit of swirling and, Ta! Da!, you got it!) My son was a big help in keeping me up!










I thank God for good tools! This particular rod was the hardest yet! It took almost a full ten minutes of actual pounding to get it in the ground. Must have hit some serious rock. With out the D25501K Combination Demo Hammer Drill, I would no doubt still be out there, pounding away.














































The main panel has 2×3/4-10 foot, copper plated steel ground rods separated six feet apart. They will be connected with 1/0 bare copper cable, once I get it installed. The 200 Amp feed through panel next to the Main Panel has a single 3/4-10 foot rod, connected by a #4 bare copper wire.










The 200 Amp Feed Through Panel Ground










Brentan learned how to handle the larger power tools, while installing the second of the 400 Amp Main Ground Rods.




























The two rods connected with conduit; awaiting cable!










Thanks for reading! I have so much more to do. Life just got a lot more complicated with T walking the edge of death like she did, so my demand is needed elsewhere that in the trenches.  I gotta take care of my sweetheart! I will work as I can and keep you posted.

More to Follow….

Nate


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


It's *WONDERFUL* to hear of Tereasa's home coming; and I know she'll recover quickly now with your home care, her meds, and our continued prayers.

Thanks for the update including the trench work. Your son is learning from a true OCD professional. Things are *REALLY* looking just super. Where did you learn such great electrical knowledge. They don't teach that kind of thing to medical staff in the Army do they?

Give Tereasa our friendly love and assurance that God's mighty healing hand is upon her shoulders.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Nate,

We couldn't be happier to hear of Teresa's progress and her return to her Family at home.
God bless the efforts and all that was accomplished by her Medical Team, God bless you and the children for being such a great support Team. Life is not the way it's supposed to be.. It's the way it is.. 
The way we cope with it, is what makes the difference.
Lord, even when the odds seem against us, help us to trust in You.

Thank you for including your LJ family in your Journey.

Best Regards. - Len.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome Home, Theresa!

Nate, I cannot begin to comprehend what you have gone thru the past couple of weeks. Mimi and I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers for you and you family.

Lew


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Good things happen just beyond two beautiful rainbows Nate! Glad to hear life is returning to (almost) normal, inside and out!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Its great to hear your wife Theresa is back home.
Your son is doing all the work while you are slacking:)

Seriously he is learning great skills that will come handy.

The other good news is the tranches are getting filled! You are making steady progress.

Don't forget to take a rest.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Gr8 to hear good news. Your son is doing a fine job it seems.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


Nate, I'm very glad Theresa is home and on the road to recovery. I have loved reading about your "toils and trouble" and I love your positive outlook on life! Kudos to you! I love your attention to details and the care you take in your work. I know it will pay off in the long run when and if problems should arise, you will easily find where it occurred and it will be easy to rectify the problem. Keep up the great work!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Continuing On*
> 
> Theresa was released from the hospital on Saturday! Of course she was given a huge list of drug prescriptions that had to be filled before we could get home. Although it only took less than an hour to fill them, it seemed like forever, when you have spent the last 10 nights in the hospital and all you want to do is get your wife home, and comfortable. It seems the only way I got through it, was more coffee. Thank you all for your love, support and encouragement!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW, everyone, I am so SORRY! I did not realize I did not respond. Please forgive me for being rude! Thank you all for your kindness and encouragement! As you can imagine, it has been very interesting as things have been getting colder.

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Update/4 Way Circuits*

Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.










First let me update you on my lovely bride! Theresa is healing really well. She is still have some stomach issues with vomiting about twice to three times a week and she is still really weak. But she is doing so much better. I cannot thank you all enough for your prayers and more. (The Flowers above are from my *Mum*, Catherine Helshoj, the most wonderful and kind hearted person I know.) Lew also sent us one of his world renown rolling pins, which was awesome! Thank you so much *Lew*! So many of you have lifted our spirits. I will keep you informed as to how she progresses.

And now, to work

It seems that while we were away in the hospital, some deer feel into my trench! Thankfully they did not cut up any of my wire. They do have wicked hoofs you know!



















So, once again I had to bring out the big guns to drill through concrete. I actually really love using large power tools…who doesn't right? The hole through the block will carry the dogs water heater and their floor warmer in their new house…once I get it built. One thing at a time though



















The circuit was able to come up the same 3in conduit that all the 4-way circuits are running in, so I just used a water tight hub to seal the hole in the LB.










Now the fun part was getting all those wires up and in the sweep!



















With all the 4-way circuit run to the Woodshop, I could finally run the last few pilot light wires to the Barn/Glass Shop; with the help of my son of course!




























Just a few more!










All the pilot lights are powered with 14/2 UF Wire.










Just One MORE!



















And of course, the last run just *had* to require a splice! 










And of course, I just had to *forget* to put the shrink tube on!










But at least it is an easy fix!










The final step was to route all the lines through the maze, under the old well electrical pipe, under the concrete walkway and into the junction box in the house. It took both my son and I to manipulate all those wires!














































Here is the Junction Box as it sits in the space between the shell wall and the mobile wall. The current dryer duct runs over the top of it, but that will *definitely* be changing before the power is activated. There are a total of 21 circuits within the Junction Box, so it has to be large.










That is it for the 4-way lines. I still have to complete the clothes line circuit but that is a 3-way.

Thank you for reading and for your interest!

More to follow….

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


So glad Theresa is doing better. I cannot imagine what worry you must have gone through.

Merry Christmas to you, Theresa and the boys!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


so glad teresa is home and doing better too

all this work is coming along just great nate

it makes me tired just to look at it all
and i just woke up lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


you have lines going to things ive never heard of, something for the dogs water, a clothes line, gee nathan, what is next, lol…you must be wiring for the white house here…lol….


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think the White House has this much wiring. It is coming along though. Wish the best for the holiday season. Merry Christmas!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


That's a nice maze of tranches you have. Lot's of wire for sure. 
Glad Theresa is doing better.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


Nate, So glad to hear your wife is home and healing up!!!

The ongoing wiring…....you have once again wore me plumb out just watching.

Carry on.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate … I'm glad to see you back to blogging! Must admit to being a tad worried, not reading any updates for a while. Wonderful that Theresa is healing well, and pray each day gets better for her! As for all your wiring … I'm truly boggled! Good thing you (and your son) know what you're doing!! From the sound of things, even the dogs will have comfort when all is said and done … lucky them!! Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Update/4 Way Circuits*
> 
> Has it really been 31 days since my last blog? Wow, time flies when you are busier that a bee and struggling to keep your head above water.
> 
> ...


Lew, Thank you so much for you steadfast friendship and again for the rolling pin!

David, Thank you for your kind words. You have such a strong spirit! Yes, I am tired just looking at them too, and I just woke up. Merry Christmas to You brother!

Grizz, I am anything but normal. I have never been to the White House. I have stood in front of it. I have saluted President Bush when he was President Bush twice while he was about 10 feet away, but that's about all the qualifications I have for anything Presidential.

Grandpa, Ha, very funny! Thanks and Merry Christmas to you as well, brother.

Ian, Thank you for the encouragement! Have a wonderful Christmas!

gfadvm, Me Too!  On Both Counts. Merry Christmas Brother!

Elaine, I am sorry I made you worry. Life get crazy and I have a very hard time balancing everything. Thank you for your prayers! Yes, our dogs are part of the family! They mostly stay inside with us, but when I have to go to the hospital, and the boys are at school and Theresa is at work, they are out in the kennel. We want them to be warm.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Cold Black Ground*

Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.

So I finally go a photo of one of the *Widows* that have been invading my trenches. She not very big, just a yearling, barely out of her spots and into her black coat.



















Anyway, I finally picked up the right length of 1/0 stranded bare copper wire/cable. The first piece was about 4 or 5 feet short and by code you cannot splice a ground, especially coming off of your main service panel.



















The most difficult part of running the bare 1/0 was getting it to thread into the next run of 6 foot conduit that linked the two ground rods together. Because of the ground rod clamps there was some vertical variation. Getting the cable to bend that way was tough.










But it all worked out very nicely in the end. Now the panel is safe and code compliant!



















Then I woke up one morning and I *heard and felt* "DUN DUN DUN!" Jack Frost had arrived! And all I could think was, "O man, I still have so much work to do!"





































Thanks again for your interest!

More to Follow…

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Old Jack must have been heading west from here. Yesterday we received about 4" of snow and ice.

The circuits are looking good!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


a serious big step

enjoy the holidays now
and your family

blessings


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


My God, Nate, amazing work. Looks like you could run a small town through there. And I feel proud when I rewire an antique lamp?

Thank you for all the kind words.

Wishing you the very best of Christmas and the New Year,
DeLayne


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


so im waiting for the part like on christmas vacation where the power plant goes on overtime, horns are blasting, lights are flashing…and there stands nate, with a thousand plugs all in the right place and no lights…now you have to hunt down the bad connection…lol….maybe the spider got it…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Frost?? Looks like snow to me….LOL Wiring is coming along. Looking good. Time to get rid of the spiders and maybe put down something to keep them away.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Great work Nate. The Panels are looking great.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


nate, i sure want to mention that i hope your dear wife continues to get better each day, is it just a matter of time or is there still a problem she is fighting, i hope not, i know your doing your best to take care of her, when will you be done with this electrical project, it sure seems like it has taken a long time, doing something that is so large of a project and doing it by yourself can be very daunting, i hope its over soon…if you need to take some woodworking classes to retrain yourself, let us know, im sure there are many of us who would take you in and get those skills back into your head…lol…take care brother…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Nate, When your wiring job is complete, I fully expect a "brown out" in the entire Western US when you turn your power on!

Carry on.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Wow, serious wiring Nate! Good work.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


That's weird, because in my last comment to you, I was wondering how much longer the good weather would hold out! That is some serious frost!!


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Why are you placing the grounding grid in conduit? Does your local authority require it?


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Cold Black Ground*
> 
> Before I start on the project, I wanted to share this.
> 
> ...


Lew, Man are you quick with the key board or what! 4 inches, that would really set me back.

David, thank you, and you as well!

Delayne, Thank you very much for your kindness! Never compare, we all unique. Besides, anyone could do this project. It really is just "grunt" work. Ok, their is some figuring out where everything goes, but once that is good, its all grunt work. Have a Merry Christmas!

Grizz, Shh, don't jinx it!  I have work way to hard for that! As for the power company. Are you kidding, they love me! No, really I have no intention of turning everything on at once. That would be over 860Amps. It would blow every circuit and fry all my wire!

Grandpa, ok you got me. It is snow. That night it snowed a little. But that's what I was meaning. Isn't Jack Frost in charge of bringing snow? Looks like I need to chose my words more carefully!. No the spiders don't bother me to much, in fact I am rather fascinated by them.

Ian, Thank you very much.

Grizz, The surgery Theresa had was a 50/50 chance that it would solve the problem. We see the surgeon next week again so we will know more. As for the electrical, I have not time set, life keeps getting in the way. I roll with the punches. But yes I am itching to get back in the shop! And don't think I have forgot how to do it just cause I have a brain injury…thats unkind!  Just Kidding (I know what you meant!) I would love to visit!

gfadvm, O no, they are preparing for me. They come out regularly to check the progress.

Stefang, Thank you! Merry Christmas!

Elaine, Again, I am guilty of misleading, though not intentionally. That night it snowed a little. I always thought JF was the guy to make that happen. 

dschlic, Yes Sir, the grounding conductor has to be in conduit as per the local code, though I do not think it is just local. It is in the new National Electrical Code Book. Thank you for reading.

Thank you everyone for your long suffering and your support! You are all the greatest of friends!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*The House Lines*

With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.





































The new panel is going to be located in the laundry room as it cannot go where the old was is. (Which is in the closet and is against code…and very unsafe anyway!) I am going to build a secondary wall to hide all the wiring that is going to be running in there as well as to carry the panel itself.




























I had to remove the propane heater that was located here, hence the towel in the wall. Don't worry. I fix that!This gives me plenty of extra to work with!










So then, the day before Thanksgiving, we woke up in the morning and after my wife got out of the shower we noticed the boys shower was making a funny "popping" noise. I had a sinking feeling in my stomach as I went outside. The trench that led straight to the house was full of sludge and waste water!

Turns out that an old connection that someone slapped together instead of getting the right parts finally broke, I think from the freezing temperatures.

I was hoping it would be a quick fix, but alas, no such luck. I ended up having to replace the entire slope run of 16 feet or so.



















Then, when I was hooking that up, I found a crack in the 45 clean out, where last Thanksgiving I had to pull a huge root out.

I dug it out and found the original was never glued on and roots had invaded the seam causing leaking and cracking. Also the original down pipe was so old it was not standard 4in PVC.














































I had to use a rubber sleeve coupler to connect the two. I then wrapped them with two rolls of self sealing silicone tape. Since plants do not like copper, I wrapped the joint in bare copper wire. It should keep any future attack from roots away! That, and the absence of leaks will help!










Now I can get back to the electrical stuff.

I don't know what it is about Thanksgiving, but this is two years in a row that I have been elbows deep in waste!

It really wasn't a terrible Thanksgiving. I have so much to be thankful for! My lovely wife is here and healing. I have two awesome sons, many, many friends, great property, and many dreams that have seen reality. It was actually a great Thanksgiving!

Thats all for now, thanks for reading!

More to follow…

Nate


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


Perseverance Nate, perseverance. Like you said, all is not bad. It could have been Christmas morning.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bogey, Absolutely! I am praying everything goes smoothly Christmas Morning.

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


Fixing the old and broken is just another of the joys of home ownership! I've been fixing "half assed" stuff at my place for 18 years. The guy who built all these must not have planned on living here long!

The leak in my wife's bathroom ceiling last summer was where 2 pieces of PVC drain pipe were just butted together and duct taped! The most amazing thing was that it took almost 35 years for that "joint" to start leaking!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


You are really courageous and committed.
I have always wanted a ranch but my wife is not ready for that. Seeing all you have to do, I am kind of rethinking that idea.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


gfadvm, it always amazes me the great length people with go to to be lazy only to work harder in the future. I shouldn't be amazed or surprised. Its in our nature. I am guilty of it too, and then I really regret it later! If we would just listen to the wisdom whispering in our ear.

Wow, duct taped together, I am impress it lasted that long! That is a testament to the grey tape. Had he glued it, it would still be working for another 70 years or more though. (Baring any acts of God)

Ian, Thank you but it doesn't take courage to do this. I learned early in the military no matter how hard something looked or was, if it was to be done then there was nothing else for it. We would spend hours setting up Forward Positions, just to have a Colonel come and say he liked the spot 400 meters farther southwest of us better. So we would pull everything up and redue it, working on into the night and then pull guard duty and sick call. I figure, if I can work that hard for a Colonels whims then why not for my own thought out desires.

And all ranches take work, but not all ranches take this kind of work. I am a dreamer! Don't let me discourage you from your dream. It is so worth it!

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *The House Lines*
> 
> With all the small wire laid, I could finally run the last bit of large 2/0 wire from the Generac 200Amp Panel, into the inside House 100Amp Panel. It also needed to be routed under the concrete walkway. I spoiled it out and into the Generac Panel first, then pulled, measured, cut and re-ran it from there.
> 
> ...


What a mess, Nate.

As the owner of an old house, I know that "popping" noise all too well!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Highs and Lows*

Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)

Anyway, I am including this in the series because of the cool pictures I go of the trenches, piles, shovels, dogs and view!

This is the view looking Northwest across the valley.










This is the view looking North at US395 that runs in front of our house.










The Dogs! (they have to stay in their kennel when I am up here because they will run off and try to get to the dead deer that are on the side of the highway! They require vigilant watch!)










The two other wells. The close one is the Ag Well and the far one is the "New House Well."










The trench to the barn. And alas, my phone died so no more pictures of trenches from up here.










The leak fixed? We will see!










On to work…sort of!

Again, hear is proof that the crafty Mrs' are invading my spaces. I have to admit, I am intrigued by them. I find them very beautiful, in a strange way.

She was very much alive, just cold. She was so cold she tolerated me picking her up and poking her. I though about holding in my bare hand, just to say I had done so, but prudence told me to think better of that.  Actually I was reminded of as of a story that I was told when I was a boy scout.

*A young Indian Brave was sent out from his tribe to prove his worth. He was to climb the highest peak that shadowed there village. Upon his arrival to the top he found a freezing rattle snake, who begged him to carry him back down to the warmth of the base of the mountain. The Brave took pity on the snake and placed him in his shirt and carried him back down the mountain. When he reached the warm flat land at the bottom, he placed the rattle snake on the ground, but before he could with draw his hand, the snake bit him. The Brave jerked back in surprise, asking why the snake had done such a thing. The snake simply replied, "You knew what I was before you picked me up!" and then slithered off. The Indian Brave never made it home!*

They used that story to teach us about drugs and alcohol but it definitely applied here.



















Anyway, I have a few lose ends to tie up before I am ready for inspection. The first was to safely terminate the Flag Pole run. We are not ready to put lights in or anything so I just wanted to bring it to the surface and cap it.










It is low enough that a lawn mower will not hit it but high enough I can find it when I want it.










Next was to finish the circuit to the laundry line. I had to drill a hole in the bottom of the pole, cut a slot in the hole so the nut would fit. Then I had to get the locking ring on! I tried first with my fingers, but the nut just kept flipping up. Then I made a jig out of cloth hook wire, but that was not working, then when I dropped the nut down the pipe, despite my safety file, and I was just as I was about to get anger and throw something. I just was like, "Ok Father, I need an Idea!" and Bam! I went and got my bent screwdrivers. They worked like a charm. I got the locking ring on and was later able to caulk around the hole.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Because of the concrete footing I had to do a double sweep!



















I then cut out the opening for the switch and fed the wire.










This is going to be the type of cover plate but I have yet to figure out how I am going to adapt it yet! There are several possibilities floating in my head!










And it would not be a good work day if I did not hurt myself. While it was freezing outside, and I was forcing the cold uncooperative wire through the sweeps, all of the sudden it decided to yield and I slammed my hand down into the sweep. It is a Schedule 40 sweep with a beveled end. And it cut right through my thumb, and nail. I of course being a good medic, seeing I needed a stitch or two, ignored it, grabbed a roll of electrical tape and kept working! I had lots to do. It was my lovely wife who was bringing me coffee who saw it dripping that made me come inside and clean it. OW!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I will leave it there for now. Thank you for reading!

So much more to follow….

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


Nate, you can keep the spiders!!

I can completely sympathize with your concern about heights.

Glad to hear that Theresa is up and around. I imagine she enjoys being able to help you and not be in the hospital.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


Your endevours are so very interesting! Your recorded events of this enduring saga are perfect. I certainly hope you've archived them including the writen record for future rememberances of this long year's undertaking. And, yes leave the spiders alone. Then in the warmer weather also leave the scorpions alone to and no bare feet outside. Thanks again!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


just a thought here nate

perhaps you might get in touch with 
los angeles san francisco sacramento
portland seattle reno
(and salt lake city just to be sure)

when you go to 'power up'
(theses cities might want to shut down 
in honor of your work here
so they don't black out
when you hit the main breaker)
have theresa make you another cup
when the countdown gets close

glad she is up and around some

so did you get the leak fixed
or is it to cold to tell yet


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


THERE IS ONE THING I DONT LIKE…and its 8 legs give me a fright, and some can hurt when they give you there bite, so this one thing i shall do, is stay away from spiders and leave them to you.i hope you got the leak fixed, and im sure you are hopeful as well, since you dont like climbing ladders….it will be a miracle when the day comes that your all done with this electrical nightmare…i guess what will come next is that you will sell the place, give the new owners a map od all your trenches, show them where all the dead spiders are…lol…


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


Lew, Thank you! It is good to have her home. She is still weak but she is doing so much better!

Handtooler, Ah, scorpions! I have only come across one while in the trenches. He was right at the bottom as I was trying to crawl in under the house! Thankfully I saw him. I grabbed him with my pliers and moved him to show my boys. Every time I am under the house, I think about him and think it is just a matter of time before I get zapped by one.

David, Ha Very Funny! As for the leak. It has been so cold and there as been no moisture so I do not know? I hope so.

Grizz, I have no intention of selling! (though I have learned better not to say never) This is our home!

Thanks Guys for reading!

Nate


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


Nate, Things look to be progressing! The cold weather will at least slow the spiders and scorpions down!

Carry on and keep us posted.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


yea nate, i know and knew it was HOME, just like this is to me, i built everything that is here, and dont plan on leaving until its in my already made grizzman box, to much blood sweat and tears are in this our home, just like what you have into yours, i hope the leak is no longer and that you and your great family have a great and wonderful christmas…i just had a thought, when it comes time to invest in your children going to college, just dig up all that copper , lol..once in awhile i have good ideas…lol…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


I read with amusement when you were having difficulty with the nut in the flagpole. We always go to the source of all power last when we should go first. Thanks for telling us that part of your adventure. Best of luck on this project. Glue that finger shut and it will be okay.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


What a great view. Looks like things are coming along!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


I got the shiver seeing you holding that spider… I usually leave the alone.

superglue to the rescue, no? probably not. get those stiches.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


gfadvm, They are slowing way down. At least now I am not walking into their giant webs. I hate that part!

Grizz, Brother, I new what you meant! I never take offense at what you say. You have one of the kindest hearts here on LJs. You are always encouraging people, making people smile. Your a good man! You might have touched a nerve and I might have reflexed, 'cause like you said, "blood, sweat and tears." No joke about the copper. I am thankful we where able to go with aluminum for the large wire. We wouldn't have been able to do it otherwise.

Grandpa, You speak words of wisdom! I am sure He is up there shaking His head just saying, "Just ask me!" Thanks for your courage to share your faith!

Philip, thank you so very much! Have a Merry Christmas!

Ian, Sorry for the scare. Alas or maybe not I did not get stitches! I kept it wrapped up but kept working with it. Eventually dirt got in there and it got infected and the whole piece fell off. It is just know coming back. I was not a responsible patient!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


Nate, Don't know if this works or not but people swear hedgeapples keep spiders away. Not sure if you have any hedgeapple trees (Bois de Arc) near you but would be worth a try.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Highs and Lows*
> 
> Our roof has been leaking for the last few seasons at the spot were the old fireplace pipe comes out, despite several attempts to fix it. There was a spot of good weather so thought I would brave the heights and climb up there and use the new spray seal stuff to see if that would help. (I hate heights now that I get vertigo attacks.)
> 
> ...


gfadvm, Thanks for the tip. I will look into the hedge apple tree!

Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Inspection Day!*

So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!

I still have communication wire to put in, both telephone and CAT5e wire. So I am covering the electrical conductor wire with a foot of sand then I will lay the como wire over that, re-sand, then backfill with our soil. I started back in the big barn, where I also have to lay the air line. Because of its location and because I like to have control, I backfilled with buckets. The sand was frozen on the outside of the pile so I had to break it apart.

This first picture shows where the sand pile is, just past the second trench. I couldn't get it any closer, though I wish I really had!
































































I am really happy with the fill sand. I have found a few rocks, and I through those out. But I confident that I am doing everything within my power to protect the wire.










I did not count how many trips of two bucket loads this was; I hate working like that. I like to set a small goal and push to that. Today my goal was the corner where the Dust Collection Trench merges. Sometimes I have to quite early if my body just says I am pushing to hard. My vision in my right eye will go out and I will get an increase in vertigo attacks. Other times, I can work for a long time, but then when I stop I know I over did it and I will get a headache, so it is a balancing act. It gets very, very frustrating! But I am thankful that I can still do this kind of work!




























So I made it to my goal! But I ran out of sand doing it. I am going to have to order more!



















I still have SO much more trench to fill!



















Thanks for reading…

Much More to Follow….

Nate


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


I hope the cats don't find that! That is one huge litter box!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Must be an AWESOME feeling to be this close to done!!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Nate, happy to hear you passed this inspection; always good when you reach each milestone. Each time I read one of your posts I thank God that I got through my service with only the normal wear and tear on a soldiers body. I know there has to be a sense of great pride meeting these milestones and feel joy for you when you meet them. Good news that your wife is home and healing pray that she continues to improve. Looking forward to hearing more of your adventures in the future.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


congratulations nate

pace yourself please

at least some fresh sand
will be easier to load
before it is frozen

i sent a mail to the air force
they are ready to do an honorary fly-by
when you give them the word









still haven't heard back from the goodyear blimp folks yet
but the guys at area 51
said they might have something available too
(keep your eyes peeled they are hard to spot)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


so if i have thgis right, all of the electrical work was to get power to the dog pen and the laundry..LOL,,,LOL…oh i am so funny….are you laughing with me….i hope so, dont chase me with a shovel….lol


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


You are getting closer to having full services, great job


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Good news on the inspection!

Buckets??? You REALLY need a tractor or a Bobcat my friend!

Carry on (but rent a tractor or Bobcat!)


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Hopefully you placed some caution tape in the trench to warn future excavators about what's in the ground.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


That's is a great workout

I am glad you passed inspection. Did he go under the house?

It's almost switch flipping time!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


SirFatty, Heck No, it would be Kitty season then!  Not really, I don't have but maybe to stray barn cats.

Lew, It totally does!

Bob, Thanks for the encouragement! You are very kind!

David, HA HA, very funny! I like the Area 51 bit!

Grizz, come a little closer.

Thank you Norm!

gfadvm, I would LOVE a bobcat, but buckets will have to do!

Bogey, I will be placing caution tape down after I cover the como wire.

Ian, I showed him under the house but he did not crawl under there. Strange huh?

Thanks for the encouragement guys!

Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nate on passing a very intensive test with that inspection! Be proud of your accomplishments because you have worked extremely hard to get this far. 
I know you have so much work ahead, but some day these blogs we've all been avidly following, will become a fantastic journey for you to revisit with awe … knowing what you actually achieved. Just keep yourself strong and healthy!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Inspection Day!*
> 
> So December 4th was Inspection Day. The inspector spent about 15 to 20 walking around. I showed him all the boxes, though only the insides of a few since not all of them are done. He was just checking the trench work, wire and conduit. He was happy and I was very happy. Shortly after he left, I started to backfill with sand. So yes, I PASSED! I didn't have to change a thing! Thank God!
> 
> ...


Whats this…...... not a single notice to comply? astounding and a reflection on how much work care and pride you have put into the job.

The inspector must have been a fellow LJ and monitored your progress otherwise he would have been asking millions of questions!

Great work now raise your your right arm arm so the elbow is horiziontal with your shoulder then grasp your forearm in your left hand incline it about 45 deg to the left and pull your left hand back and forth so your right hand strikes your back. .. (gently)


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*

To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!

Getting them hung is always an affair. I have to back the truck up to the tree and put a ladder against the tree. My oldest son, Brentan, walks the lights around the tree as I place them. (of course Kale helps by mowing the lawn) It gets easier as they get to the bottom. The hardest one are at the very top!

mowi




































Arguably the view from the top of the tree is one of the best, even better than the roof!














































And here it is lit up!




























(The light to the right is a car light!)










Thanks to you all for your patience! All of you LJs have been so supportive!

More to follow…

Nate


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


I love light on trees. The golden gate park in san Francisco has on giant tree decorated every year during Christmas. Nothing beats a tree with lights on it during Christmas.

The kids and I have fun putting on the lights when we decorate the house to celebrate Christmas.
I do the ladder climbing.

Last year one of present was a small helicopter… Half the Christmas tree inside the house went dark as soon as my younger son flew his helicopter. He managed to break a lot of light bulbs in less than a minute 

Lesson learned.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


Glad you're back Nate.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


i love these pictures Nate, your a lucky man to have two wonderful boys at this critical age, i wish i could go back and be a father to my boys when they were young, ive leraned a lot, and just wish i could do it over again, so i really envy your being a young dad , having these wonderful boys to love and teach, the tree looks great, and i love your dog to , he or she is beautiful, what is it, a male or female, whats its name…so beautiful, i love german shepards, i actually had one bite me when i was young, and was afraid of them for a long time, but i healed from that and now really love them….i hope you and your family do well at healing from all of your trials, let us here help in anyway we can….grizz…bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


You are a brave man, Nate!

Some day I'll have to tell you a funny little story about Christmas lights, a ladder and an afternoon in the emergency room!

Bet your Mom was smiling down on the whole adventure.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


hey lew, your comment here almost sounds like a christmas vacation moment, you didnt have anything to do with the script for the movie did you…ill watch that movie with your troubles in mind…i guess you made it through the accident, your still with us, certainly glad for that…glad to hear from you again nate, lots of us here have missed you….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL ,


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


Abbas, that is funny about your son! Those helicopters are dangerous! My niece crashed my dads on its second flight and it hasn't been in the air since.

Thank you Bruce, it is good to be back!

Grizz, Thanks, yes having a relationship with the boys when they are young is a blessing. As for the dog. That one is Izzy. She is a 2yr old. Jake is my one year old male. Sorry you got bit. Theresa had a big male when we were dating that bit me twice. They finally had to give him to a security company he was so aggressive.

Thanks Lew, I don't think I am brave….thick headed yes. Using an old wood ladder was definitely thick headed. Climbing a tree with vertigo was definitely thick headed! But I made it and the lights were pretty, so it was worth it! Sounds like you made it through your experience. You will have to share!

Thank you eddie!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


Welcome home Nate.
When will we see you back in the shop being your old creative self again?
Soon I hope.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


Christmas lights to proclaim birth anew, a fresh start, you, Teresa and the family all on the active roster.

Life is Good. Thank You Lord for Your blessings.

Best Regards. Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


Paul, Thank you very much! I am longing to get back there for sure. I have a lot of wiring left to do but now that I am recovering I can get back to work!

Len, Thanks for your faithful prayers!!!









Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *An Hiatus (Getting back into the groove)*
> 
> To get back into the game of blogging I wanted to post something cheerful. My mom loved Christmas so this is a good one to start back up on! Before my mom died, my wife asked me to hang lights in our fir tree out front. As you know our house is right by the highway so its is kind of our blessing to the drivers to let them the tree durn the night!
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful start Nate … even if you're a few months behind schedule … Lol!!

I have often thought about your sons, wondering how they are holding up while all around them, their loving parents are going through pure hell. No doubt these traumatic months have been very hard for them too. My heartfelt prayers continue to be with you all! ... and I'm looking forward to you getting back on track Nate


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Sand*

If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!














































It was so cold some of the sand stuck to the metal inside the bed. But all the driver had to do was take a shovel and lightly scrape it and it all came out. Definitely way better than having to throw it all out by hand!










Parting was such sweet sorrow!














































And now I have something to work with!










But if I remember correctly that day I was not feeling well at all. The cold pressure was really giving me a headache. So I waited until the next day to get back to covering up the wire. Of course by then, it has snowed and it was all covered!



















For some reason, in the snow, the walk seemed farther.










But I was slowly getting it done, bucket by bucket. I had finally made the turn to the Dust Collection Room.










The white pipes are old drain pipes to when that room used to be a live stock washing room.



















I finally pushed to a spot that I could use the wheel barrow. That helped a lot. But moving sand is hard work, especially in the snow, so I quit just a after a short while.










That is it for this one! Definitely so much more to follow!....

Nate


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


This is great Nate! A very good way for us to catch up while you heal … and a perfect way to help you get those creative juices flowing again!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


Nate,

Your fortitude and determination are an inspiration for us all to allude to.

God's Speed my friend. - Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


It must have taken a lot of trips back and forth even with the wheelbarrow.

The view is great Nate you took some great pictures.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


Unless you have actually bought/moved sand, it is difficult to believe how much it weighs.

That was a lot of hard work!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


ugh…ugh…moving sand makes me feel like a slug, when you fill the barrow with sand, you end up walking slow through your land, so many ditches still to go, so many wheelbarrows go go go….you will do it, we know you can…you have dug ditches all over your land….just like a mole except these ditches you can see, and your much bigger, he he he….ho ho ho..get your wheelbarrow and go go go…get it done in a hurry and haste, there is woodworking to do and no time to waste…a wooden floor waits for you, and we want to see it, and wonder just what you will do, amaze us, tease us with your hidden treasure, so much to do , no time to measure…so no more sand , its time is done, onto the woodwork, you are the gifted one…


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


Hi Nate,
Thanks much for including me in your recovery/rehab blogs. Yes, it is fair to say "it is what it is", but you have a lot of family and friends praying and wanting the best for you and your wife. Things can always improve, so never give up. 
You were on the front lines for the freedom we all enjoy, but must never take for granted. Sincerest thanks from my heart for your heroism and service. Keep on truckin'! God Bless. Karl ~ Boerne, TX


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


Nate, Movin sand with a wheelbarrow and shovel sucks (even for a young man). That's what they make skid steers and tractors with loaders for. I don't have either but I'm gonna look into renting one the next time I have a load of gravel to move.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


Good to see you back blogging again Nate. Was so glad to hear of you and your wife mending. Still praying for you both and hope you stay on the mend.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Sand*
> 
> If you look back at the last few blogs…I would say just remember, but I can't remember so ...you will see that I ran out of sand to cover up the lines. Thankfully there is a very good company that delivers to this area. For about $250 total, not extra, they brought out 8 yards of beautiful sand on the 7th of December. This is way better than using a dumb trailer. First of all, I don't have to drive out there! Second, my fathers dump trailer only holds about 4 yards so it talks two trips. Second, the sand is wet so it is to heavy at 4 yards for the dump trailer to lift. So I ended up shoveling out half of it anyway. I really did not want to do that again! Thank God for Dump Trucks and the Hat Creek Construction Company!
> 
> ...


*Elaine,* Thank you for all your kind support! As I have mentioned, I am sorry I have not been good about my email response! You have been so very patient! Thank you!

*Len*, your confident faith is inspiring! It really does remind me of my mother! Simply put…AWESOME!

*Abbas*, you have been an every constant source of encouragement! Thank you so much! That means the world!

*Lew*, sounds like you know something about sand!!!! Its a great work out. I don't mind to much as long as it stays out of the pants!!! Thank you to brother for your beacon of hope!!!

*Grizz*, You are quite the poet brother! I so do want to get into the shop. My mind is bent there. With your steady leading I will definitely get there! Thanks for your friendship brother! You already know how important it is to me!

*Karl*, thanks for your kind words! I am the one who is thankful! All of you LJs are like a family! You give such support and love at such dire times. It is a rare and beautiful thing!

*gfadvm*, like brother lew, sounds like you have a personal relationship with sand and wheelbarrow. I hear you about a tractor. I personally dream all the time!!! I want to get a big loader so I lift heavy logs too, but hey it while come.

*Bob*, thank you also for your emails. I am sorry I have not been better about responding! Thank you for being there! It really has encouraged me so much! Thank you for your prayers!!!!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Buckets and Buckets of Sand*

What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?

The truth is, what ever I do I pour myself into whatever I do! The Word says in Col 2:23-24 23 Whatever you do, work at it with all your heart, as working for the Lord, not for human masters, 24 since you know that you will receive an inheritance from the Lord as a reward. It is the Lord Christ you are serving. So I am always working as if the King is coming to inspect my work!

So back to the buckets! Tractors really would help here anyway as there is no way to get around all those trenches.





































This 3in Conduit holds all of the wire for the 4way circuits that run from the woodshop to the house. Most are just outside lighting circuits.




























This is the junction box inside the woodshop. There are eight different 4 way circuits that run from this box back to the house.




























This particular run will power the dogs water tank heater as well as the floor warmer in their new dog house!










Almost to the Main Panel! But I was done for the day! I made it to the large pit at least!










After a few days of wrestling with more headaches! I was able to get back to it! Thankfully I thought ahead and during the first my first deliver of sand, the in which I had to shovel it out. I strategically placed a few small piles around so I did not have to walk to far all the time! The bummer part was that it was frozen so I had to get through the outside six inches and break it all up.



















It felt so good to watch the cables and wire get covered with soft sand!





































My brother-in-law, Shawn Butterbach, who is a very dear friend as well, came over after a few hours and really helped me out! He filled the buckets while I carried and poured them out. It was nice to have help. It more than doubled my efficiency time! He helped me finish one pile and move right on to the next!




























We even filled up most of the Main Panel Recess with the required sand level.



















Thats if for this one! Thanks for reading!!!

More to follow…


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Love your attitude, old-time values.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Good job sir, this will be a hard act to follow.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Snow on the ground and short sleeved shirts. You guys really worked up a sweat!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


I worked my butt off when we bought my new place so I totally understand the concept. I have often thought that there was no way I would have worked that hard for money on someone else's place! I think that is referred to as a labor of love!

You are getting there! I know it's hard but try not to overdo and wreck your health.

I've lived at my "new" place for 19 years now and still have to pinch myself every morning to make sure it's not a dream!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Dave K, Thank you! I have to give the credit to my parents for raising me that way!

Bob, Not at all! There are so many LJs here that are brighter, stronger and more dedicated than I!

Lew, Yes sir, we were sweating like crazy! Sand is hard work, especially wet sand!! But you know that.

gfadvm, I am glad you are so happy on your property. That is part of the American Dream!!! From the work you post, especially your cabinets, I can only imagine that your property is a beautiful wonderland! (I have to admit I am envious of your raised panel machine.) Thank you ever so much for encouraging me.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Nate, That "raised panel machine" is a tablesaw! I learned the technique from a LJ blog.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


I am sweating just imagining it 

Nice touch for the dogs heater and floor warmer.

You are a good and generous man Nate. Not too many people will do that.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


The 4th pic is really cool, I don't much care for the trench itself, but I loved the dogs looking up at you and the way you can see it all on the shadows and envision it.

very cool, well done sir!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


*gfadvm*, Sorry about that! I got confused! I thought you had the Hawk Panel Master.

*Abbas*, Thanks for the kind words brother! I honest couldn't see doing it any other way! The dogs are as much family as we are! They keep us safe, they love on us when we hurt or grieve, they snuggle us when we grow tired and they love to play!

*Jake*, Thank you! I meant to add a comment about that but I forgot! Thanks!

Nate


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


The fourth picture is a really cool picture indeed.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Buckets and Buckets of Sand*
> 
> What can I say, I am a glutton for punishment! In all actuality, I don't mind hard work! Being an enlisted soldier, I am used to working my butt off getting a particular job done to fulfill the orders of my commanding officer, only to be told to pack everything all up and move it down another 500 meters because he fancies a better spot. I figure that if I can bleed, sweat and toil for a man I respect only because of the rank he wears on his uniform, then why would I not work just as hard building a good home for my family?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're up and atom Nate. Work safe.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Telephone!*

Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.



























































































Here is the Worx Drill that the President of Rockwell sent me while I was in the hospital. I love the adjustable grip!










And here is my "Potato Bug", Jerusalem Cricket helper!



















This is the utility company's spool trailer. A friend brought it over and let me use it because I had so much wire to run!



















Before I could start to pull the telephone wire, I had to go the line that runs the length of the driveway, as I had forgotten to sand it. Theresa was feeling good that day and really wanted to come outside. She came out and filled some of the buckets for me!










Once that was done, pulling the conduit/wire was really easy!



















Here is my Jorand CST-1900 Cable Stripper. I ended up giving it to a friend that needed more than I do!



















These pictures were the last "Power Project" pictures I took before my mom died! So the next update will have a drastic jump! I am sorry about that. However, thank you so much for your patience, kind understanding and encouragement through it all!

Much, Much more to Follow!...

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


Nate, I get tired just reading! I know how happy you will be to get everything buttoned up and start working INSIDE the shop.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


hey Nate, look someone besides me said something about working in the shop…LOL>>>thanks lew, you got the monkey off my back, i want to know how i can get to be friends with presidents of companies….lol…i know this, you sure deserve it, we all here wish the very best for you Nate, your one family that i know who has gone through so so much…our hearts go out to you all….


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate:
It looks like the hard part is almost over, and the fun part can start. I don't know anybody that likes digging trenches.
It also looks like you health is improving and It takes a while to move ahead after losing someone as special as you mother. It bother me a long time also when I lost mine.
Stay healthy and warm and the weather will be better soon.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


What happen to wireless telephony?

Just kidding. I like wired everything, no interference.

When are you getting on the house floor? I am dying to see you special floor patterns.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


Nate,
Your family's determination and fortitude is very humbling. 
It is very evident that there is a Greater Power at work in your lives.

Best Regards to you and your family. - Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, Thanks for your ever present encouragement! I have a lot of clean up to do! If you saw the shop I would be so embarrassed!

*Grizz*, Brother, I never get tired of hearing you encouraging me to get back to the woodwork. And as far as the CEOs, Companies and Tools, I debate everytime whether or not to post. I chose to post about the tools not to brag about what I have, but rather the kindness of the companies and people who helped me when I was at my darkest. I would not say I deserve it! There are so many others out there that deserve it more than me! I am, however, blessed they chose to help me and I will always do my best to honor their kindness!

*Bigrock*, I am sorry to hear about your lose! Thank you for your encouragement! Know you can say you know someone who likes to dig trenches! I do.

*Abbas*, No kidding! I thought about that! If our internet did not require the lines, I would not have put them in! Thanks for the encouragement. I do have some designs floating around in my head!

*Len*, Thank you for your encouragement and your bold faith! Indeed, God has been faithful in our lives!

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Telephone!*
> 
> Now that all the electrical lines have sand protecting them. I have to run the new communication lines. I still needed to dig the final trench to the flagpole. The ground was still frozen and it was pretty cold outside so it made for some hard work. But with the help of my oldest son, the Rockwell/Worx hammer drill, an earth auger and a "Potato Bug", we got the job done.
> 
> ...


I too know you will be as happy as a tick on a hound dog when you get your shop up and running.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*After They Left*

Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!

So, going back in time. When the men from the church came over to fill the trenches I was running around like a mad man trying to supervise all the work so I did not get any pictures. Here are the pictures I got of the work when they left.























































The ground was not completely thawed so we were not able to fill in all the trenches. As you can see, on top of the sand base there was a layer of wood. (I had my son and nephews getting all that together.) I really wanted the wood on top of the sand especially on the roads. Eventually the wood will rot away, but for now, it will keep the rocks from working themselves down to the cable until the soil hardens.





































Over all, the day was a monster of a day and tons ways done! It was very nerve racking at first but then it turned out to be a huge blessing!

So much more to follow…I have to get you all caught up!

Nate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


looks good nate

God bless good friends

aside from a few trenches

you might want to go out
and sweep up some
make the grounds look tidy

for the guys in the 18 wheelers driving by


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


It is so wonderful that you have the support of your fellow church members. What a blessing!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Yeah, glad to hear of such progress, congrats


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


That looks like some serious progress! Carry on.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Thank The Lord for good friends!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Glad to see the update Nate hope all is going well for you and your wife. It is great to have brother who will help you when you are in need. Still praying for you all when you come to mind.
Bob


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


It's great to hear from you Nate … and looking forward to getting caught up! Also I wish you lots of luck in selling off those pride-and-joy tools I saw listed. Although I realize the necessity, I'm sure they will be hard to part with


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


*David*, Yeah! You saw that huh? That is roughly a years worth of trash and recycling. When I did finally get the trailer out (It was stuck in by trenches…one of my short sighted things I overlooked while running the trencher!), it was full of mice! Thankfully I did finally get most of all that cleaned up with the help of my two boys. And yes, thank God for good friends!

*Lew*, Amen brother, finding a good church has really helped change our lives. (Obviously its much deeper than that!)

*Norm*, Thank you brother!

*Bearpie*, Amen brother!

*Bob*, Thank you for the prayers! We need them!

*Elaine*, Yes parting with the tools stings. I will definitely work on getting you all caught up!

Happy Easter to you all! I am so thankful for Christ's Resurrection!

Nate
*gfadvm*, Thank you, there is so much more to follow and more to do


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Nate,
"Many hands make light work." 
Friends rising to the occasion, is truly a blessing.

Best regards. Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Nate, great work, I have gone back and through most of your blog entries, and just Wow. Each time I read through another entry a poem comes to mind, Michael Lee - Anvils, check it out on youtube.

Main part that pops to mind every time I read about how you are building a home for you and your family:

"The only history I trust is the one written 
by calloused hands, written by the laborers"

Anyway, good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


*Len* Sorry for the late reply. Thanks for your consistent prayers!

*Jake* Also sorry for the late reply. Wow thank you so much for the kind words! That really encourages me!

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *After They Left*
> 
> Ok, so turns out taking care of a sick wife, her taking care of me having a torn up body and brain and the two of us taking care of two kids takes more balancing than I thought. My ability to adapt has obviously been slowed since I was in the military. Anyway, what matters most is that we are moving ever forward! Thanks so much family for your patience! You guys rock!
> 
> ...


One step at a time Nate. Wish you, the wife, and family the best.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Slow Going*

Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!

So backing up all the way to March! I took a day to work over at my parents…at my dads. Since my mom has died my sister and her 9 children have been staying with him for the time being. (He has a very big house which he built for my mother and all of us children. Anyway, I wanted to do something for the kids as it has been a rough ride for them having there Grammi pass and there father move out on them. (that happened about a year before my mother passed away.) So I took the day to work with one of my nieces and together we built a tree swing. There were allot of granite boulders that needed to be removed first! It was a day of fun on the tractor.




























I still had to finish the wiring to the cloths line. But first I had to raise the right side post as it was about 5in out of level with the left one, and being the perfectionist I am, I could not just let it be! I used the tractor I was borrowing from a friend to pull it up and reset it. Then I realized my line was to short so I had to put in a splice to correct the error.





































Notice, yet *again* I forgot to put the shrink tube on!










Thankfully, the spliced line was short so I was *saved* the work of undoing all the work I just did!










Next I had to drill the hole through the pipe and get the male coupler connected. Since I had accomplished this on the other side I assumed it would be easier this time! *Wrong*! Never assume! Right? Well anyway, I ended up dropping one of my drivers down the hole and that started what turned out to be about an hours long battle to get the metal washer threaded onto the coupler! With some deep breathing and some praying. I finally got it…but I won't lie. There were some frustrating moments too! That is why the pictures stopped! I got frustrated and focused!.










And here is where the driver went down and the job started to get hard. I know you have had one of those days!!!










Before and after I worked on the splice of the cloths line. I did some box scraping to level out the all the dirt from the ditch work.



















This is the old Case tractor that a good brother from Church let me borrow!










And here is an old splice that I hit with the box scraper. It was only buried about 6-8in down. They used wire nuts and electricians tape and then put the thing in an old plastic radiator fluid bottle. Awesome!




























Thats it for this particular update. As I said before, getting back into the groove hasn't been easy, heck it hasn't even happened yet!. So thank you all for your patience! The good news is that things are moving. Theresa is getting better with her medication though it is going to be a life long battle. I feel really good considering, thank God! I still have days, but don't we all? Thanks again and I love you guys! LJs are awesome people!

More to follow…..

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Nate,
So glad everyone is doing better! Love that smile on the little girl, she looks like she is having a blast.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


'couple songs come to mind nate

'there's a hole in the bucket … '

'the hip bone is connected to the ... '

having somewhat the same here

we are still breathing
which is a daily blessing

in lew of supplies here to work on the shop
i went out yesterday
and started pulling goats heads
before they take over and dry to seed

glad you are both ok there


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew! It was a great day to spend with her! Even though it was a little rainy, it really didn't seem like it!

David, I hate goat heads! They are terrible and seem to get everywhere!!!!

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


i have been thinking of you and came very close to sending you an email, as i was worried, but my own life happened and i forgot to write, so im so sorry nate, but im so glad to see you are getting along, it will happen at your pace and what ever you get done will be ok, no rush on things….it will all be there tomorrow…


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Nate,
"With a little bit of faith, and some imagination", you have redefined perseverance. 
God bless your Family and restore everyone's strength.

Best Regards. - Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Nate, looks like fun. I spent Friday trying to pull out a bolt- broken off at the head of a refrigerator, then the drill bit snapped insided the hole! I got it out eventually. Good times, hope all is well.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Nate, The box bladed area looks great! Now don't be digging it up again! Good of you to take the time to do the swing. Bet it made you both happy.

Carry on….......


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


nate, if i could ask God to bless one family that i know of, it would be yours, and i do ask him, so many trails have come to your family, i do hope that you're all doing as well as you can be, i do hope teresa will find the right management for her disease and find some happiness in it all…..God bless you all..


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


Brother Grizz, Thanks for your kind words of encouragement and for your prayers. I don't feel like I deserve them! There are so many that are far worse off than I! God has had His hand on me for sure. It is reassuring knowing there are friends like you out there! Thanks!!!!

Brother Len, You are too kind! James defines perseverance, I just try to live it! He doesn't say it is way harder in real life. Thank you for your prayers!

Brother Philip, you know exactly what I am saying then! You had one of those days yourself! Glad it worked out for you!

Brother gfadvm, Thanks for the encouragement. I will do my best to not do anymore digging...for now. We did indeed have a great day!

Thank you all! You are the best!

Nate


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Slow Going*
> 
> Right, so who was I kidding when I thought it was going to get easier to get back into the routine of things after the year we have had!. And with summer racing in it just gets worse! I am sure all of you feel the same way!!
> 
> ...


A little at a time. Your helper looks like she's having a ball. Work safe.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

*Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*

O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.

(But First, let me say, Theresa is doing much better. She is still on a lot of medication and probably will be for the rest of her life. Her energy level is about 1/2 what it used to but she is up and out in the summer weather. Its awesome. I am doing ok myself, the migraines and vertigo have been hitting me like a freight train lately. The VA stopped giving the Botox treatment until they could find another Dr so I was way past due and feeling it. Thankfully I saw the Dr on Thursday so it should get better. I still have abdominal issues they are working on and have a surgery lingering in the future but I am putting it off as long as I can.)

Now to the meat of the matter.

After I finished the Clothes Line Light feed I moved into the Ag Well. Then got taken up in the summer stuff and just left my tools in the well house for a little while. Thankful it is a dry safe place. This is the Ag Well (old picture)










I forgot to take pictures of what it looked like before and then of the work I did up to this point. Basically, there was one 3/4 EMT that came nearly straight to an outlet box which then took the power to the well switch and so on. It was much to near the surface so I rerouted everything, upgraded the wiring, separated the wires that go to the outlet/heat lamp and well pump, and installed a light. I have had to do maintenance in the dark!










Eventually there will be a fire pit between the big barn and the house. I wanted to put a small post on the other side of the well to hold and outlet so we had power for music, food, what ever the wife wanted or the need required. I drilled through the block using the Dewalt Hammer Drill and ran the EMT all the way through. Then I sunk the post and hooked up the outlet.














































After that was complete, it was on to the "New House Well." (Old picture)










This well was a mess! It was and still is currently inactive, though the well itself is still good. It was put in many years ago when they used the old soft poly pipe. That stuff it a nightmare to maintain but easy to cut out. Basically I pulled everything out but the pressure tank and copied everything I did over in the Ag Well set up minus the Post on the other side. Instead I had to add another leg that was going to eventually run out under the driveway to another driveway post light.




























I was able to bring the lines through in a neat and orderly fashion while giving the well house much more space. (It is much smaller than the other two) I have finished everything but the light fixture. I am going to hold off placing the heat lamp until we actually plumb the well. (The one you see in the photos is the old one)














































That is it currently. I am going to be putting on the light then that well will be done! Then I have about three more moderate steps and we can get the power company out here to transfer the power over! I will keep you posted. Don't be surprised if it takes a bit, with the end of summer looming I see many camping trips coming.

Thanks for reading and staying with me. You all are awesome!

More to Follow….

Nate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


This must be a huge project. It seems to be coming along very well. I'm glad to hear that your wife is better. Chronic health issues can be very tough to live with, especially when you and your wife both have them. I'm glad to see that in spite of this you are keeping a positive attitude and making your life matter. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. And yes the power upgrade was and is a huge undertaking. But like I tell my wife, it will be so worth it.

Nate


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you and the family are doing well. Bet the boys are NOT looking forward to the end of summer!!

I am looking forward to the day they "throw the switch" and you have all of the power you need!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Nate, keep up the great work!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


tasting it
thats one way to see if you have power
another is to turn on a light

glad you and theresa are doing better
(i know its all relative)

all your work is top notch

well done


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


*Brother Lew!* Good to hear from you! Surprise there, the boys are looking forward to school. Its a new school, teacher and all…charter…so…me and lots of help!!!! I cant wait either….no I can cause I have too. Waiting, as it turns out is something I am halfway good at. If my eyes would have let me I was going to sniper school. But they don't color blind Joes go get lost in the woods when they cannot read all the lines on the map in the dark under a red lens! I guess God knew what he was doing, my heart couldn't have handled being a sniper. 

*Brother Philip*, thanks for ever and always encouraging me!!!!

*Brother David*, I think I will follow you advice and see it. Thanks for the encouragement! You have a steadfast and cheerful heart.

*Sorry Mike, your a Brother too*


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


This continues to amaze me, your workmanship is exceptional, the scope is beyond gigantic. Glad everybody is doing the best they can, hang in there.

I am struck with the thought that you won't know what yo do with yourself once this project is completed and you have all of that time on your hands, maybe take up woodworking as a hobby


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking while I was looking at projects that I needed to PM you as I have not seen anything lately. Happy to hear you and the wife are doing better. While I can utilize the VA I am glad I presently do not have to. It must be tough to loose a doctor and have to wait for them to find another. Project is looking great and good times with the family are always welcome. Looking forward to the next installment of you power project. Take care.
Bob


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Lots of improvement at the homestead and with health issues, glad to see getting work done and wife is better, it just seems when there is a well issue it is never a small task, but you are moving forward quite well


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


wow nate, you are one awesome dude, you're one heck of a worker and your work looks impeccable..having that light in there will change the whole thing, pretty upscale …take it easy amigo..know your in my thoughts and prayers, and T also…enjoy the camping…i sure miss it…maybe someday we can have a camping trip…some day…........


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Oh Man … good progress (small steps Brother, small steps) and oh by the way …

I LOVE THE SCREWDRIVERS!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Nate, Once again you wore me out just looking at all the work you have accomplished! Your electricalwork all looks so professional and neat (not like my elec work at all!) Glad you are nearing the end of this long journey.

Great news on your wife's health improvement! I was praying for totally cured but sometimes we have to be satisfied with what we get.

Carry on


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Brother Nate-
Funny you should say that about snipers. Just read someplace that during WWII the Japanese used color blind soldiers for snipers because they weren't distracted by colors and more sensitive to seeing movements!


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Excellent work, Nate. "It can't be done" is not in your vocabulary. I'm guessing that the buried well equipment is to prevent freezing temps, but was not aware it could be that cold in northern CA. Wish you continued healing and rehab, and Godspeed to you and your family. -Karl


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


*Brother Kenn*, Thanks. Ha, take up woodworking…thats a good one…but it sure feels like it I have been out of the shop for so long!

*Brother Bob*, Thanks for the flow of encouragement! Yes the VA can be very tough but honestly I have some really good doctors!

*Brother Norm*, No kidding about the Wells. Thank you for the kind word!

*Brother Grizz*, Thanks for you continuing encouraging word! And yes it would be great to go out camping some day.

*Brother Joe*, Thanks. I take it you mean the Dewalts. Me too. I have been using them for six years. They are very faithful workers.

*Brother gfadvm*, thank you for such high praise and for the encouragement. Definitely thank you for the prayers.

*Brother Lew*, I did not know that about the Japanese snipers. Cool, you learn something new every day.

*Brother Karl*, Thank you!! True, I do hate the words "It can't be done!" I call those people "defeatists." In my experience defeatists have given up before they have even began. They see an obstacle, perhaps it challenges them mentally or maybe it is just going to be "To Much Work" so they refuse to follow the path their heart was initially leading them.

O yes, up here it gets down to 5 or 6 degrees for a week or two, but the rest of normal winter at night sits just below freezing usually.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


Good job on the piping. I have experienced electricians working with me that can't do it that good. Well done and looks great.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

NateMeadows said:


> *Nearly There...I can almost taste it!*
> 
> O what a summer it has been! I bet you all know what I am talking about. As the school year winds down you look forward to a change of pace, some R&R and some time to really get things done…...Right!!!!...I forgot summer is busier than the school year. When the boys are in school your wife can't come home and say, "Hey, I'm feeling good, lets go the lake for the next three days." And then when you get back its a BBQ at Dads and a get together at the brother-in-laws. Whew…Now seriously, I am not complaining. Really, after the year my family just had, some awesome time together was just the ticket. But the projects at home still need doing.
> 
> ...


*The Fridge,* Thank you for the compliment! I do try to my best. I wont lie. There are a couple of ones I screwed up on that I tossed out. Bending is an art.


----------

